# NHL 2012-2013 Thread / NHL Center Ice / All NHL topics



## la24philly

Ok, This is the new thread for the new season all topics relating to NHL in any shape manner feel free to put in this thread.

Starting 9/1/2012, will start the NHL Center Ice usually thats when directv starts taking orders.

Now this year we could have a strike again. 

NHL could Lockout on 9/15/2012

Talks are going on now which is positive and both sides so far are saying its productive so lets pray they get it done.

the cap is at 70,200,000 this year alot of teams are re shaping there teams.

so far Minnesota is making alot of noise they spent over 68 mill so far.

so will see how things go and let it rock. 

this thread is for both directv, dish, all fans so 1 place for all things hockey.


----------



## la24philly

hey jimmy n flyers fans.

with all the flyers did or their lack of doing here is an updated list of where we stand.

http://capgeek.com/charts.php?Team=24

the cap is now at 70,200,000 for the season now that could change with the new CBA.

flyers have about 7.8 mil to spend and i have no clue who we can get or trade for with all the transactions that have happened and free agents that have already signed with new teams.

minnesota is the hot team right now, they are just signing players like crazy.


----------



## la24philly

oh this site

http://capgeek.com/charts.php?Team=24

all teams are listed, when you open it, the flyers info will be first but you can search around for your team if you wanted to see where you team stands with players numbers and years.

very helpful.


----------



## la24philly

not sure if all of you knew or saw the winning player.

NHL 13 cover vote

Giroux wins and will be on the cover.

he beat rinne of the predators

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...de-giroux-will-grace-cover-of-popular-ea-game


----------



## CaptainInspiration

Entire reason I setup an account here was to reply to this thread!

Any idea what the center ice subscription price is on dtv? I am getting my dish installed tomorrow and need to start hoarding cash for the season. 

Go Canucks!


----------



## boukengreen

i think it was around 200 last year.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Still hoping for more Canadian HD feeds and a mix channel.


----------



## la24philly

CaptainInspiration said:


> Entire reason I setup an account here was to reply to this thread!
> 
> Any idea what the center ice subscription price is on dtv? I am getting my dish installed tomorrow and need to start hoarding cash for the season.
> 
> Go Canucks!


i paid 178 for the NHL season.

I also had NHL GCL, that I got for my travels.

DTV does lack canadien HD, outside of that its a good service.

I can get HD quality with GCL.

having very good high speed and bandwitdh helps the stream.

however there are some nights when i have to lower the stream to a feed that streams better.


----------



## la24philly

TheRatPatrol said:


> Still hoping for more Canadian HD feeds and a mix channel.


I would like to see Directv, get a new deal with NHL CI and make a game mix channel kinda like MLB EI.

Also prehaps make a redzone channel but hockey edition, not sure what to call it.

Prehaps they get a spin off with NHL network where a host goes from game to game etc.

and yes the most important req more HD from canada


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"la24philly" said:


> I would like to see Directv, get a new deal with NHL CI and make a game mix channel kinda like MLB EI.
> 
> Also prehaps make a redzone channel but hockey edition, not sure what to call it.
> 
> Prehaps they get a spin off with NHL network where a host goes from game to game etc.
> 
> and yes the most important req more HD from canada


I don't think a "red zone" channel would work for hockey, maybe for power plays, but the game is too fast for that.


----------



## la24philly

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't think a "redone" channel would work for hockey, maybe for power plays, but the game is too fast for that.


well prehaps have like TSN or NHL network use part of the studios for special in game look ins at games when they are in the special moments of a game, the heart pounding moments.

NHL should actually take the NHL on the fly show and make that the

NHL CI channel that could be used like a redzone type channel.


----------



## CaptainInspiration

Being a Canucks fan, no Canadian HD may be a deal breaker for me. $200 is a lot to pay for a season of SD streams, especially when Vancouver is the closest big city. Comcast up here carries all of the CBC Vancouver channels in HD and TSN, to boot.


----------



## lemme14

Does anyone know if Verizon FIOS carries NHLCI? I'm having a new roof installed and am reluctant to letting D* drill holes through it to reinstall my dish. I thought this would be a good opportunity to give FIOS a try, since I have considered numerous times in the past, just have not pulled the trigger. When I go to their website, they do not list NHLCI as a sports option. I don't know if that's because it's out of season or they don't carry it. A quick Google seems to identify a number of people with FIOS and no NHLCI. If they do carry it, how does it compare to D* regarding HD coverage of games? Thanks.


----------



## ChipperJones

Go KINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## zmancartfan

Does anyone know what would happen to D* early bird CI subscribers if the season is shortened? If they start billing now, but the season starts late, would they typically lower the price for the remainder of the season? Would we get credited the difference?

I'm set for my first autorenewal, and I'm wondering if I should cancel in case the CBA talks don't get settled before the season starts.

Thanks.


----------



## Grafixguy

A bit late to this thread but last time this happened there were no charges on my bill. As for the poster asking about FiOS, yes, it's available but with limited HD.


----------



## zmancartfan

Given that both sides of the CBA dispute seem to be intimating that they expect it to be settled (hopefully) soon, I think I'll leave the autorenewal as is for now. Let's hope that the posters who have said that d* tends not to start billing until the disagreements are over are correct. I sure would hate to pay for something that may not exist.

On another note, has anyone heard of d* perhaps getting access to Canadian HD feeds? Has it been a physical limitation or a contractual one that has kept the feeds to SD?


----------



## trh

zmancartfan said:


> On another note, has anyone heard of d* perhaps getting access to Canadian HD feeds? Has it been a physical limitation or a contractual one that has kept the feeds to SD?


Not all feeds that we received last year from Canada were SD. There were some in HD. I'm having a memory lapse right now, but I think all the first games of HNIC on the NHL Network were in HD. Second game moved to CI channels and HD was sadly lacking on those games.


----------



## zmancartfan

"trh" said:


> Not all feeds that we received last year from Canada were SD. There were some in HD. I'm having a memory lapse right now, but I think all the first games of HNIC on the NHL Network were in HD. Second game moved to CI channels and HD was sadly lacking on those games.


I think you're right. I seem to recall seeing Don Cherry's wardrobe in all its HD glory on a few occasions last year. But I also remember missing out on more than one late game last season simply because I couldn't bear to watch the SD feed after watching 2 or 3 other rounds of games that evening in full HD.

If they could just add the Philly feed and the rest of the Canadian feeds in HD, I think d* would have a perfect product on its hands.


----------



## RACJ2

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't think a "red zone" channel would work for hockey, maybe for power plays, but the game is too fast for that.


They do have "NHL On The Fly" on NHLN, which has live look-ins of games and highlights. I think that's the closest we'll ever see to the an NHL "Red Zone" channel. And most everyone on this forum, seems to complain about them airing "NHL On The Fly", instead of a live game (except me). So it seems like hardly anyone really wants an NHL "Red Zone" channel.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

CaptainInspiration said:


> Being a Canucks fan, no Canadian HD may be a deal breaker for me. $200 is a lot to pay for a season of SD streams, especially when Vancouver is the closest big city. Comcast up here carries all of the CBC Vancouver channels in HD and TSN, to boot.


They do not have TSN.


----------



## sigma1914

How much is GameCenter? And I wonder if you can log in from multiple locations at once?


----------



## loudo

sigma1914 said:


> How much is GameCenter? And I wonder if you can log in from multiple locations at once?


I have MLB-TV and I can view it signed on to my Xbox 360, Google TV and two of my computers, at the same time. But that is all within my home network. I have never tried to sign on with my laptop from outside my network, while I had one of them running on my network. I imagine GC is be the same way.


----------



## CaptainInspiration

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> They do not have TSN.


Disappointing. Half the reason I switched to D* was for center ice...


----------



## trh

RACJ2 said:


> They do have "NHL On The Fly" on NHLN, which has live look-ins of games and highlights. I think that's the closest we'll ever see to the an NHL "Red Zone" channel. And most everyone on this forum, seems to complain about them airing "NHL On The Fly", instead of a live game (except me). So it seems like hardly anyone really wants an NHL "Red Zone" channel.


My objection to NHL On the Fly is when the NHL Network on Saturday night had both games of HNIC in HD, including the Pre-game, the MacLean & Cherry show between games and the After Hours wrap-up, and they replaced the second game and After hours with NHL on the Fly. And on most nights, the second game of HNIC was only available in SD. I'm a regular watcher of On The Fly, but not usually when there are live games on.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JoeTheDragon said:


> They do not have TSN.


It seemed like they only had TSN on when two Canadian teams were playing each other and there was no U.S. feed?

I'm hoping now that D* can do six channels per transponder that we'll see more Canadian HD feeds.


----------



## sigma1914

loudo said:


> I have MLB-TV and I can view it signed on to my Xbox 360, Google TV and two of my computers, at the same time. But that is all within my home network. I have never tried to sign on with my laptop from outside my network, while I had one of them running on my network. I imagine GC is be the same way.


MLB-TV can do it from different parts of the country... I know 3 people can at once. 

I'm hoping GC can because I'm not to looking forward to the season to justify buying CI, but wouldn't mind "splitting"  up GC.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

sigma1914 said:


> MLB-TV can do it from different parts of the country... I know 3 people can at once.
> 
> I'm hoping GC can because I'm not to looking forward to the season to justify buying CI, but wouldn't mind "splitting"  up GC.


I really wish the NHL would give you GC with NHLCI. I think the NBA and MLB do that.


----------



## loudo

TheRatPatrol said:


> I really wish the NHL would give you GC with NHLCI. I think the NBA and MLB do that.


That sure would be a big plus toward them getting more subscribers.


----------



## zmancartfan

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I really wish the NHL would give you GC with NHLCI.


+1


----------



## Grafixguy

trh said:


> Not all feeds that we received last year from Canada were SD. There were some in HD. I'm having a memory lapse right now, but I think all the first games of HNIC on the NHL Network were in HD. Second game moved to CI channels and HD was sadly lacking on those games.


Your memory was of two seasons ago (if you're referring to DirecTV).

Last season featured both ends of the HNIC double headers in HD on Center Ice as well as many SNET games featuring the Leafs. Others were hit or miss but it was a very rare occasion that a game didn't have at least one team's feed in HD.


----------



## Jables

Have any D* folks looked at their accounts online lately? I was in today to check on something and noticed under "My Sports" it indicates I have no sports subscriptions and NHLCI is not in the list of options below. I've been a subscriber on auto-renew since 2003...so that was odd.


----------



## trh

Grafixguy said:


> Your memory was of two seasons ago (if you're referring to DirecTV).
> 
> Last season featured both ends of the HNIC double headers in HD on Center Ice as well as many SNET games featuring the Leafs. Others were hit or miss but it was a very rare occasion that a game didn't have at least one team's feed in HD.


Thank you. I knew when I was typing that it was a bit 'off', but I just couldn't remember the details.



Jables said:


> Have any D* folks looked at their accounts online lately? I was in today to check on something and noticed under "My Sports" it indicates I have no sports subscriptions and NHLCI is not in the list of options below. I've been a subscriber on auto-renew since 2003...so that was odd.


I just looked at my last bill (ended 7/27 and EFT on 8/11). NHL CI is still listed. $0.00. If it has been removed, maybe DirecTV is preparing for a late start to the season?


----------



## zmancartfan

"Jables" said:


> Have any D* folks looked at their accounts online lately? I was in today to check on something and noticed under "My Sports" it indicates I have no sports subscriptions and NHLCI is not in the list of options below. I've been a subscriber on auto-renew since 2003...so that was odd.


I just looked, and you're right. It's not even in the list Let's hope their contract isn't up for renewal...


----------



## dahlemann

Oilers fan living in Utah with Direct NHLCI here. 

Last year when the Oilers were on HNIC the games were in HD. 

When they played any US team in Edmonton, the US team had an HD feed, but the Oilers broadcast was in SD. 

When the Oilers were playing on the road at a US team there was often no Oilers broadcast available at all and there was no option but to watch the US based team’s coverage.

When they played another Canadian team, if the game was on TSN we would get the TSN broadcast in HD. 

If the game was against a US team, the TSN broadcast was not available and we had to watch the US teams broadcast.

When the Oilers played another Canadian team and the game was not on TSN or NHLCI, we only got one broadcast (the home teams) and it was always in SD, not HD. 

The only exception I remember was a game against the Leafs that was shown on both the Oilers network (SD) and the Leafs network (HD).

When the Oilers played Vancouver and Calgary (both in their division) we only got the SD broadcast of the home team, not both teams.

The lack of TSN is frustrating, and the lack of Oilers broadcasts when they are the road team is also annoying. And of course, the fact that most of the time the Oilers broadcast is in SD.

Please do not post and tell me to buy a Canadian system so I can watch the games in HD.  I'm sticking with what I've got.

The good news is I get to watch almost all of their games. It may not be the best, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## la24philly

TheRatPatrol said:


> I really wish the NHL would give you GC with NHLCI. I think the NBA and MLB do that.


NBA is the only pro sport that offers 1 charge for all TV and online and devices.

MLB you have to either get the EI for TV or mlb.tv for online and all devices.

I would say for the past 4 years.

I been paying for NHL and MLB both the CI/ EI as well as GCL and mlb.tv

because I do travel at parts of the year.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> NBA is the only pro sport that offers 1 charge for all TV and online and devices.
> 
> MLB you have to either get the EI for TV or mlb.tv for online and all devices.
> 
> I would say for the past 4 years.
> 
> I been paying for NHL and MLB both the CI/ EI as well as GCL and mlb.tv
> 
> because I do travel at parts of the year.


MLB-TV can also be used on TV as well as computer, with a smart TV or smart TV device.


----------



## la24philly

nhl labor talks resume wed, hopefully it starts days wehre there talking for 10 -12 hrs a day into late nights etc, kinda like nba nfl had to do to get a deal doen.


----------



## fireponcoal

"dahlemann" said:


> Oilers fan living in Utah with Direct NHLCI here.
> 
> Last year when the Oilers were on HNIC the games were in HD.
> 
> When they played any US team in Edmonton, the US team had an HD feed, but the Oilers broadcast was in SD.
> 
> When the Oilers were playing on the road at a US team there was often no Oilers broadcast available at all and there was no option but to watch the US based team's coverage.
> 
> When they played another Canadian team, if the game was on TSN we would get the TSN broadcast in HD.
> 
> If the game was against a US team, the TSN broadcast was not available and we had to watch the US teams broadcast.
> 
> When the Oilers played another Canadian team and the game was not on TSN or NHLCI, we only got one broadcast (the home teams) and it was always in SD, not HD.
> 
> The only exception I remember was a game against the Leafs that was shown on both the Oilers network (SD) and the Leafs network (HD).
> 
> When the Oilers played Vancouver and Calgary (both in their division) we only got the SD broadcast of the home team, not both teams.
> 
> The lack of TSN is frustrating, and the lack of Oilers broadcasts when they are the road team is also annoying. And of course, the fact that most of the time the Oilers broadcast is in SD.
> 
> Please do not post and tell me to buy a Canadian system so I can watch the games in HD.  I'm sticking with what I've got.
> 
> The good news is I get to watch almost all of their games. It may not be the best, but it's better than nothing!


We did get one Sports-Net West Oilers HD feed last season... Was lovely and I hope we get another this season. Go Oilers!


----------



## n3ntj

I sent an email to the NHL last winter asking about combining the NHL CI and online packages together but I got no response.


----------



## trh

Jables said:


> Have any D* folks looked at their accounts online lately? I was in today to check on something and noticed under "My Sports" it indicates I have no sports subscriptions and NHLCI is not in the list of options below. I've been a subscriber on auto-renew since 2003...so that was odd.





zmancartfan said:


> I just looked, and you're right. It's not even in the list Let's hope their contract isn't up for renewal...


I just looked at My Sports and NHL Center Ice is listed. $0.00


----------



## zmancartfan

When does the billing start for the upcoming season -- assuming that there is a season? Before of after 9/1?


----------



## loudo

zmancartfan said:


> When does the billing start for the upcoming season -- assuming that there is a season? Before of after 9/1?


Looks like they are holding the billing until we know for sure if there is going to be a season.


----------



## zmancartfan

That was going to be my next question. Let's just hope we don't make it to 9/15 with these same questions.


----------



## la24philly

NHL labor update

Talks, resumed Tuesday and just after 4pm the meetings wrapped up with the NHL making a counter proposal to the NHLPA's proposal from 2 weeks ago.

NHLPA will review tonight / morning and talks will continue tomorrow.

lets hope they find some platform to agree on.


----------



## la24philly

this saturday 9/1 usually is the first day directv starts taking early bird offers for NHL CI for the new season. 

usually channel 107 or somewhere around there usually is used incase people want to order via remote. 

So i wonder if both will be delayed until they have assurance of new season


----------



## la24philly

here are a few tweets i thought were interesting following the NHL's counter proposal.

@michaelgrange: Bettman -- we made a counter proposal, we believe it was significant and had movement #NHL #NHLPA #CBA

@michaelgrange: Bettman -- re: counter offering: in order to move the process along ... I'm trying to get us speaking the same language #CBA #NHL #NHLPA


@RenLavoieRDS: Gary Bettman: "we are not far apart on the revenue sharing."

@ChrisBottaNHL: Bettman says revenue sharing "will not break or break this deal" and sides are close enough on that issue. Big issue is contracts.


----------



## la24philly

guys, as you notice i changed my avatar pic, from my flyers logo to the sword of omens, its at a point where i need 

SIGHT BEYOND SIGHT 

to hopefully pray to god we have a new deal. I really don't want to into the fall without hockey


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> I really don't want to into the fall without hockey


NCAA hockey! And Penn State is building a new facility and will be going Division 1 (I think next season).


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> NCAA hockey! And Penn State is building a new facility and will be going Division 1 (I think next season).


thats cool, i had no clue penn state was getting into hockey.

the only arena that i knew being built around my area is the phantoms new arena.

phantoms are moving to allentown and its a permanant move thank god.

here is a updated look at the new site

http://www.phantomsarena.com/

they begin playing hockey in allentown october 2013.

they play in glen falls NY 1 more year.

the penguins AHL is 1 hr north in scranton.

so this will be fun.


----------



## trh

They have had pretty good teams for a long time. *Link here* on their schedule for this year. And I was wrong: it looks like they will be Division 1 team this year as an Independent, but then next season they will be in the newly formed Big Ten conference (Penn State going Division 1 had a huge ripple effect throughout College Hockey).

Their new $88 million hockey arena ground breaking was earlier this year and is schedule for completion in Sept. 2013. All thanks to a donation by Terrence Pegula, new owner of the Buffalo Sabres.


----------



## boukengreen

trh said:


> NCAA hockey! And Penn State is building a new facility and will be going Division 1 (I think next season).


GO UAH 
(the red-headed step child of d1 college hockey)


----------



## la24philly

NHL labor update, i found some other tweets and have a possible break down of the NHL counter proposal, here is what the NHL is proposing, that the NHL PA is revewing tonight and will continue to meet again with NHL.

aaronward_nhl 3:31pm via Twitter for iPhone 
Fehr,NHLPA lawyers presently reviewing NHL proposal w/ intent of 'staying on pace'.Expect comment on proposal & more clarity tomorrow #TSN


michaelgrange 3:31pm via Twitter for iPhone
Some details on #NHL proposal; told league to phase in new HRR split: 52-48 (players) in yr 1; 50-50 in yr 2 etc #NHL #CBA #NHLPA



Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger
NHL proposed a 6 year term today. Players Share: 2012/13 - 51.6% 2013/14 - 50.5% 2014/15 - 49.6% 2015/16 - 50% 2016/17 - 50% 2017/18 - 50%

The NHL proposal calls for a fixed salary cap of $58 million next season and then caps of $60 million and $62 million. Under the plan, the league projected a fourth-year salary cap of $64.2 million, a fifth year at $67.6 million and the final season's cap of $71.1 million.

The NHL is not asking for any rollback in current contracts, suggesting that the adjustment could be made through changes in contracting practices, increases in league-wide revenue and contributions to player escrow.

Although the league has proposed a fix-dollar amount for the first three years, the league's proposal includes a provision for players to receive more if revenue growth exceeds 10%.



This is a great offer for both sides, though we would have to see what concessions the NHL is willing to give the NHLPA. Haven't seen anything regarding that yet.


----------



## zmancartfan

Hey la24philly,

Since you seem to be keeping up with the negotiations, is there any word on whether the CBA addresses possible league realignment? Wasn't one of the reasons that the proposal for the new divisions was shot down by the NHLPA last year that they wanted to deal with it in the new CBA?


----------



## trh

From the Canadian Press



> Pressure is mounting on both sides with the CBA set to expire Sept. 15 and the league having already stated it will lock the players out if a new agreement isn't in place by then.
> 
> There's a growing feeling throughout the sport that it's an inevitability. Minnesota Wild forward Zach Parise, who signed a monster US$98-million, 13-year deal in free agency, became the latest to voice that opinion this week when he told the St. Paul Pioneer Press that "Gary's pretty adamant about his third lockout of his tenure."


Players currently get 57% of the revenues; the NHL wanted to lower that to 43%. Current proposal by the league is 50. PA was at 54.

I haven't seen anything mentioned about realignment. When the PA said no to the propsed realignment back in January, Bettman was quick to point out that previously the PA had never approved, disapproved or asked for a review on any previous alignment changes. And under the current CBA, they don't have the right too. The league stopped their realignment as a sign of good faith and in an effort not to upset the players with upcoming negotiations.

I'm gearing up for no NHL this season. With the Sports Pack, there are quite a few college games broadcast, but those are normally only on the weekends. I wonder if the NHL will pick up any minor league games?


----------



## la24philly

zmancartfan said:


> Hey la24philly,
> 
> Since you seem to be keeping up with the negotiations, is there any word on whether the CBA addresses possible league realignment? Wasn't one of the reasons that the proposal for the new divisions was shot down by the NHLPA last year that they wanted to deal with it in the new CBA?


i believe the realignment issue will be apart of the talks laster towards the end of negotiations.

Both sides are prioritizing, and the main issue is CORE ECONOMIC ISSUES.

REV SPLIT

CONTRACTS

CAP

if the cap is lowered to 58m teams are going to have to shed a ton of money. 16 teams would be over the cap, ex flyers would have to shed 9 mil this season alone to get under the 58 cap.

Wild would be pissed, they just had there best free agent summer ever, and i not sure who'd be cut, but they would have a hell of a time getting under.

then in year 2 the cap goes to 60, year 3 62 year 4 64 , year 5 67, and tops out in the final year of the 6 year proposal at 71.5

they might include an amnesty for this year, it wasn't announced but if they are going to ask teams to shed 9-12 mill, im thinking amnesty could be in play here.

bottom line, my overall gut says the PA will not accpet this deal, however both sides were looking for some platform on which to build and be on some what of a same page.

they have accomplished that with one of the big core issues - THE REV SPLIT

basically 50-50 players were at 57 rev last year, NHL proposed 43 in there 1st proposal in july, which was a joke of a number.

so atleast both sides are now on common ground on rev split.


----------



## la24philly

the nhl wants to reduce is overall financial demands by 120 million in the first year of the proposal.

so far heading into today, everyone is expecting the NHL PA to oppose this deal. So did i. 

both sides will meet again on wednesday, I just hope both can agree on the rev split which is 50-50 and start to build again.


----------



## Ira Lacher

Two lost seasons within eight years? No wonder the term "cement head" originated in the NHL.


----------



## la24philly

if a lockout happens it will be the 3rd in bettman's regime i wish he would be fired, or quit, or somethign just get out of hockey


----------



## la24philly

we have some breaking news, not sure if its good or bad or what but 530 will know



Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl

There will be a conference call @5:30 pm EST today between negotiating committee,executive board & players to discuss NHL proposal. #TSN
Expand

Reply
Retweet
Favorite


----------



## la24philly

Tim Panaccio ‏@tpanotchCSN
League has called media inside for presser setup but apparently sides still talking


Both sides calling conference calls? This should mean good things


----------



## la24philly

guys, im not saying anything yet, but we might have some breaking news on a new CBA, nothing if offical and dont quote me.

NHL and NHL PA have called for the press C at 530pm, 

some tweets are poping out that some good news is on the horizon, but no one is saying offically anything.


----------



## boukengreen

i really hope this is good news got to have some hockey during the week as the SPHL mainly plays on the weekend


----------



## la24philly

boukengreen said:


> i really hope this is good news got to have some hockey during the week as the SPHL mainly plays on the weekend


tim pannachio works for CSN and covers the flyers. he is in NYC, along with TSN guy aaron ward.

both from what i read, there are some good news.

for all we know the 530 presser could be a bad one,

but if both sides are calling for the presser and both are on conference calls tahts good.

it appears they are on conference calls to update the players, and owners and all involved.

so lets hope we have good news.

the number of years i been reading indicates if this is a new deal it will be 6 years.

not sure yet so, lets hope.


----------



## la24philly

aaron ward reports

Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
NHL / NHLPA done meetings. #TSN


----------



## la24philly

i wonder if they are on conference calls, to update all parties about whatever it is they did in the meetings.

NHL side- is probably on conference with owners and board of governers etc


NHL PA is probably on with players, etc


----------



## la24philly

new tweets have come up in the last 20 min, indicating there won't be a deal announced today.

NHLPA, wants to see HRR breakdown by each club by club. they saw it today as a NHL whole.

the NHL wants a 6 year deal NHL PA is at 5.

NHL PA plans to counter with a new proposal on thurs or friday.


it seems some traction has been made. 

So will see what happens in the press conference, but I don't think will have the deal today, but some progress was made and it looks like if the NHL pa has a new proposal set for thursday or friday, we won't have a new deal until possibly next week.


----------



## trh

I'd be surprised if they sign anything until they get closer to 9/15. But the talking heads all think there won't be a deal; and they've been saying that since the NHLPA hired Fehr (but I hope I'm wrong!).


----------



## la24philly

TSN announces there broad cast schedule for 2012-2013

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=404163


----------



## la24philly

NHL labor talks resume today. Fehr was hoping to have the counter proposal yesterday, but needed more time, it's expected today and he finally got the HRR breakdown from last year and it is broken down club by club.

will see what the new counter proposal is by end of friday.

What will happen, NHL will take time to review the proposal over the weekend. Both sides will meet again next week, not sure if they will work monday due to labor day, most likely tuesday. I just hope they keep meeting.

Camp opens sept 21, so they actually will have 5 extra days if need to make a deal. reg season starts oct 11, so lets hope if there is a delay only some or alll of the preseason would get axed.

I think a deal will happens next week. But I think they will announce it the following week, the week of the sept 15 deadline.


----------



## Sandra

la24philly...thanks for the updates...keep em coming!

How ironic if they take Monday off and do not work on a new labor deal on Labor Day!


Sandra


----------



## la24philly

sandra, im hearing the NHL and NHL PA, will work through the weekend.

that hasn't been confirmed, and I'm not sure if it will be the entire weekend.

I'm hearing Saturday and Sunday are in, Not sure on monday though.


----------



## la24philly

NHL releases all national games for all national networks.

all though some haven't broken them down as to wich games they will show. but

we now know how many games each network is doing and on what days.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=640687


----------



## la24philly

NHL network, will be showing games heavily on thursday's and Saturdays this year.

with 14 doubleheaders and 3 tripleheaders.


----------



## la24philly

Oh, if there is no season this year, NBC 10 year tv deal with the NHL, this will be there season number 2 in the deal, the money NBC has already paid the NHL, and if no season happens, then an extra year will be added to the end of the 10 year deal. NBC would get that year free to make up for a lost season if that happens.

No word on what will be the case if its a shorten season, my guess NHL would refund the difference in games lost and this will count as a season under the 10 year deal, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## la24philly

guys, talks are off. 

fehr made the proposal, NHL said no

fehr saw the books, by club and made his counter.

based on everything, the owners are greedy Aholes. 

not sure if they will talk this weekend or next week, but fehr is pissed off with gary

loooks like lockout will hapen


----------



## la24philly

tsn.ca and twitter u can see all there


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Are they saying the players don't make enough money? Please.


----------



## trh

I can't imagine either side wanting another lost season. They will lose to many fans in the US. Let's hope they both get their acts together by the 15th.


----------



## la24philly

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are they saying the players don't make enough money? Please.


the nhl made 3.3 billion dollars, this past season there highest, and that is with the players under the current term making 57%.

the NHL wants the players to drop to 46% now, without rollbacks in cap hits, or an amnesty, it will be a very hard thing to do.

Especially if the NHL wants the cap at 58m in the first year. Teams are around 67-69m currently.

The NHL pa, wants a 4 year deal, NHL 6.

heading in, i believe the Players would give the owners during the first 3 years, a lower HRR split, but year 4 they want it back up to 57. not sure what it would be in year 5 or 6.

that is where the NHL broke off the talks.

In my view of all of this, the NHL is asking the players give back on pretty much everything, with the owners not giving anything in return.

right now, im just pissed, because it was a promising week, both sides were coming along fine and i was like ok we might have something.

then yesterday, gary really pissed me off. i wish i could rip his head off and use it as a puck.

as of now talks are off, i pray they resume on tuesday.

tim pinnachio local reporter for CSN flyers insider, says he is keeing this NYC hotel booked through next week. Not sure why, but i thought that was interesting.

The ball is in NHL court. the NHL PA, is also keeeping several key members in NY ready to go back to talks when the NHL is ready.

so were waiting on the NHL to pick up the phone and ask the players to come back in.


----------



## PrinceLH

The biggest issue seems to be the revenue sharing arrangement. The top 10 teams are keeping the bottom 10 afloat. What needs to happen is contraction and do away with at least 6 teams that can't compete. One year of Revenue Sharing, could probably pay for buying out 4 teams and they could move two, to more stable markets. Of course the NHLPA doesn't want that. They just want to rape the large market teams, to keep the Florida's, Nashville's, Phoenix's, etc. afloat. It's a horrible business model.


----------



## boukengreen

i'll say nashville is starting to hold its own


----------



## la24philly

boukengreen said:


> i'll say nashville is starting to hold its own


the contract they matched for weber might hurt them.


----------



## la24philly

PrinceLH said:


> The biggest issue seems to be the revenue sharing arrangement. The top 10 teams are keeping the bottom 10 afloat. What needs to happen is contraction and do away with at least 6 teams that can't compete. One year of Revenue Sharing, could probably pay for buying out 4 teams and they could move two, to more stable markets. Of course the NHLPA doesn't want that. They just want to rape the large market teams, to keep the Florida's, Nashville's, Phoenix's, etc. afloat. It's a horrible business model.


They should get out of the south.

Phoenix, Florida, for certain move them.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> They should get out of the south.
> 
> Phoenix, Florida, for certain move them.


Look how many northern and Canadian teams have gone under or moved in the past. Last year Florida had better attendance than 8 other teams, many in the north. Tampa Bay outdrew the Rangers, so I don't see it as a north/south issue.

Maybe the real answer would be to lower the salary cap, to spread out the good players, though out the league. Also a little less greed from the owners and players could make tickets more reasonable and draw more to the games.


----------



## tenpins

Not sure I agree with your assumption of Canadian teams failing. In economic terms the Canadian $ was equal to about .65 cents on the dollar. As a kid in the late '60s it was great to ask for change of a dollar, I received $1.25 back. Never quite understood this as a 10 year old. Teams like Minnesota & Winnipeg had greedy owners who sold the teams for big bucks. In Colorado's case, I think we stole the franchise from Quebec City.


----------



## tenpins

Lower the Salary cap? IMHO it's the Owners who can't get out of their own way. Craig Leipold (Minn) pleads financial hardship then signs Suter & Parise both for 13 yrs @ $98 Mil each. In the owners original proposal they proposed a 5 year max contract, since then a handful of new contracts have been signed for 6 and 7 years. So confusing the owners are.
To compare and contrast the proposed 2012/ 2013 cap is $70.2/ $54.2 Million and 2011/2012 cap was $64.3/ $48.3 Million. To think in 2006/ 2007 the cap was $50.3 Million. I believe that both sides have benefited from the support of the fans and finally a TV deal where the NHL actually gets paid decent dollars. Again if both sides don't come to an agreement, the proposed cap of 2012/ 2013 will probably come in lower and Craig Leipold will claim hardship as his 2 signee's will equal 50% of his new payroll. Justice, I guess. I'd assume that more than a few teams will be over the new cap limit. Detroit actually might be sitting pretty under a new cap.
One item that hasn’t been discussed is realignment. Winnipeg needs to be moved from the Southeast Division and Detroit or an unknown team moved to the East. The owners & fans in the West would hate to see the Wings moved. Detroit has great support in the west and owners like Stan Kroenke love the revenue $’s that flows in. The Phoenix situation is disappointing (for the fans/ players) that the NHL hasn’t made a decision. This will also impact realignment.
BTW your Employer has decided to reduce your salary by 15%. Not sure how that makes one feel. Personally, it would suck for me. Most of us live paycheck to paycheck and our spending rises to the level of income. 
One final thought, ticket prices, cable/ satellite bills, concession prices and the price of gas will never be lowered if a lower salary cap is adopted. Just my 2 cents, sorry for the rant.


----------



## trh

loudo said:


> Last year Florida had better attendance than 8 other teams, many in the north. Tampa Bay outdrew the Rangers, so I don't see it as a north/south issue.


Tampa did outdraw total home attendance over the Rangers by a very small 277 people. But to make it a better comparison, the Ranger's had 100% capacity all season while Tampa only averaged 96.2% of their capacity.

Link: http://espn.go.com/nhl/attendance


----------



## trh

tenpins said:


> One item that hasn't been discussed is realignment. Winnipeg needs to be moved from the Southeast Division and Detroit or an unknown team moved to the East. The owners & fans in the West would hate to see the Wings moved. Detroit has great support in the west and owners like Stan Kroenke love the revenue $'s that flows in. The Phoenix situation is disappointing (for the fans/ players) that the NHL hasn't made a decision. This will also impact realignment.


Realignment hasn't been part of the CBA in the past. I don't think the League wants it to be either. Since the schedule for this season is already done (and lets hope we get a season), I don't think realignment will be discussed until after the CBA is signed.

Detroit has typically been a good draw when on the road. As a Wings fan living in FL, I certainly want them to move east. And I hate the argument it is good for the teams west to host Detroit; it isn't Detroit's job to fill those seats.

Phoenix: I agree with the league that you do everything you can not to move a team. It is bad for the fans, the city, the players and the league. But I think we've passed the point of "doing everything." Find a suitable owner and city with fan support and move the team.


----------



## boukengreen

la24philly said:


> the contract they matched for weber might hurt them.


agreed i was surprised to see them match the offer sheet tbh


----------



## PrinceLH

loudo said:


> Look how many northern and Canadian teams have gone under or moved in the past. Last year Florida had better attendance than 8 other teams, many in the north. Tampa Bay outdrew the Rangers, so I don't see it as a north/south issue.
> 
> Maybe the real answer would be to lower the salary cap, to spread out the good players, though out the league. Also a little less greed from the owners and players could make tickets more reasonable and draw more to the games.


In Florida's case, it's what they charge to get into a game. You can get 4 tickets, 4 Hot Dogs, 4 Soda's, for $99.00. You can't even get into a game, in Toronto, for one person, at $99.00. The issue is income, not ticket sales. The top 10 markets cannot sustain having much higher ticket prices, so they can be outbid by the bottom teams for talent, using revenue sharing money.


----------



## PrinceLH

Leipold read the tea leaves and figured that he could stock his team, for the next 10 year, with high end talent before the next CBA was signed. Philadelphia also tried to steal Weber, the same way. Once these players were signed to long term contracts, the next CBA would not matter. Since the CBA is renegotiated about every 6 years, they'd be guaranteed having these players under contract for the next two CBA sessions.


----------



## PrinceLH

boukengreen said:


> agreed i was surprised to see them match the offer sheet tbh


If they hadn't matched the offer sheet, they might as well have moved the franchise. It would have sent an awful message to the fanbase, after losing Suter.


----------



## la24philly

NHL board of governers meet today. no offical meeting is announced, but NHL PA does have people in NYC, ready and waiting for the NHL to say lets talk.

so will see what the NHL is doing.

Personally I think they needed the whole weekend, to digest the counter proposal that the feher presented on friday.

I think will have more talks this week.

I just hope they can announce a deal next week.

Even if it goes past sept 15, camp opens sept 21.


----------



## boukengreen

i'm ok with missing a couple weeks ok camp as most guys are already skating but i hope a deal gets done soon


----------



## la24philly

the 2 Fehr's met with gary and daly this AM privately, afterwards the 1pm meeting has been cancelled.

Not sure why, or what is going to be scheduled rest of week.

Now guys, I will be traveling to Pittsburgh today, so I won't be on till tomorrow sometime in between 5-8pm.


----------



## la24philly

ok, guys thanks to the magical world called WIFI on my amtrak train, I have about 6 hrs to kill before i get to pittsburgh, an amazingly im getting a full connection wirelessly on a train the times have changed. im looking at farms, cows, and green outside the window and im able to chat online. lol

So I will try and get some news on the NHL labor crap.

Gary bettman is scheduled to hold a vote with the board of governers sept 13, the vote for a lockout by the owners is expected. Unless by the powers of greyskull we get a miracle a lockout is looking like a reality.


----------



## tenpins

No recent news from either side. I checked out TSN.ca and Sportsnet.ca and they had nothing new. Even the local hockey scribes have been quiet as well. The only news is that the AV's named Gabriel Landeskog team captain, Strange. Last year Joe Sacco didn't name a captain until after the first month. I hope that the NHLPA stays strong unlike 2004/ 2005.


----------



## la24philly

tenn, I have some news, sitting on an amtrak train for 6 hrs, i been farting around online, trying to find something, i have it.

Recess is over. NHL and NHLPA talks resume behind the scenes, reports Peter Adler edmonton journal

http://blogs.edmontonjournal.com/201...s-peter-adler/

The Post has learned the NHL proposals feature a "management rights" clause under which the league would assume unilateral power over issues including realignment, scheduling and playoff format. ny post reports

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/more_...SreD3qc9g7GazJ

so will see, i also read some where they rev splits are now at 50 a piece, will see how true that is.

in my honest opnion i think the players are going to cave in.


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> i also read some where they rev splits are now at 50 a piece, will see how true that is.


50-50 of what? It shouldn't be 50-50 of all revenues.


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> 50-50 of what? It shouldn't be 50-50 of all revenues.


HRR but im not certain im still digging


----------



## trh

But where can I find what is contained in HRR? And from what I've read, the League in it's last counter proposal, changed what items were in HRR from the current CBA (less items, therefore less money to split according to the PA). So what did the League suggest removing?


----------



## trh

Article 50 of the current CBA defines HRR. And gives examples.

More detail here: *CBC Sports link*


----------



## boukengreen

they were talking again this morning and was going to talk again at 5


----------



## la24philly

NHL PA, have confirmed 200 players and more are expected to attend a meeting with NHL tomorrow.

Aaron ward tweeted.

not sure why alot of players are arriving.

But hopefully it means a solid meeting will happen


----------



## RACJ2

I started a new thread for this, but I know most NHL posts are in this thread. So I thought I would quote it here. If we don't get a full season, looks like it will be prorated.



RACJ2 said:


> Well it looks like the NHL CI pricing is out, $171.80. My current statement had this disclaimer on it:





> IMPORTANT RENEWAL NOTICE: This is a renewal notification for 2012-13 NHL® CENTER ICE®. Because of the potential NHL labor dispute, you will not be charged until there is a confirmed season start date*. This assures that you will not pay for any missed games. Once a settlement is reached, you will begin to see a charge** for NHL® CENTER ICE® and will be set to enjoy another exciting season. If you wish to cancel, you must do so before the season starts; refunds not available after the season starts.
> 
> * Season currently scheduled to start on 10/10/12 but is subject to change pending the outcome of a new NHL agreement ***2012-13 renewal price is 4 payments of $42.95/month.* Should there be a delay in the season and games are missed, the price will be adjusted accordingly. This amount will appear on your bill once an agreement has been made.


----------



## la24philly

Gary Bettman and the board of governers to meet thursday,

gary will hold a vote in which the owners are expected to vote on weather to have a lockout or not. If they are in favor of lockout, it will become offical sunday 9/16

So reality once again all, no hockey unless we get a miracle.

the NHL PA wants to get lawyers, and go to court.

the only team or players that might get paid and be allowed to use the facility and practice is the Montreal canadiens.

Quebec is planning to file a lawsuit against NHL. if that happens and a judge rules in favor, MTL players will still get paid, and they can skate and do whatever, but thats the only team. All others would be blacked out.


----------



## la24philly

looks like NHL and NHL PA will finally meet tomorrow, after nearly not talking for a week.

This is better news, the NHL PA held a 2 hr conference call, updating players on options and what to expect. Aaron ward says a offer might be coming tomorrow.

So let see what the NHL PA is going to propose or do.

Atleast they are going to talk lets hope so


----------



## boukengreen

i'm gonna be sad if the SPHL is all i have this year hopefully a deal gets done


----------



## djlong

The AHL is a pretty good substitute here. I have the Manchester Monarchs about 15 miles north of me. They've got close-by rivalries with Portland, Worcester and Providence. Lowell (12 miles south of me) moved, unfortunately.


----------



## Sandra

Since it seems at least a short NHL lockout is inevitable - and quite possibly a long one - I would love if KHL games found their way to our airwaves here in the US.


Sandra


----------



## loudo

djlong said:


> The AHL is a pretty good substitute here. I have the Manchester Monarchs about 15 miles north of me. They've got close-by rivalries with Portland, Worcester and Providence. Lowell (12 miles south of me) moved, unfortunately.


We are getting a bit of luck over here (in Lewiston) as Portland is renovating the arena. The Portland Pirates are playing some of their games here at our arena this year. Already got my tickets for all the games.


----------



## la24philly

bettman has made a final offer, take it or leave it, if they dont agree by 15th the deal is off teh table and lockout is on.


----------



## boukengreen

i hate to say it but i belive wee are defintive getting another lock out


----------



## la24philly

Owners vote to lockout players offically effective Saturday 12pm.


----------



## la24philly

I hope you all have other plans, nba, AHL or whatever, winter is going to be longer.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> I hope you all have other plans, nba, AHL or whatever, winter is going to be longer.


No NBA for me, but plenty of AHL hockey in town, and I hope we see a lot of college hockey. Last lockout we did.


----------



## lacubs

i am a season ticket holder to a OHL team, with the next big star of the NHL Connor Mcdavid to bad he not draft eligibility until 2014 or 2015, he only 15 now, but he got the hype as John Tavares


----------



## boukengreen

I got the SPHL as well as a couple college hockey games with UAH still gonna be a long winter


----------



## trh

Interesting article here on *Inside Hockey*.


----------



## jeepwrang3

I called a few weeks back to confirm that i would not be charged for CI until the season actually started. Negotiations have to take place after an agreement is worked out on how to price out what we'll end up missing. My new concern is the talk of the owners floating using Replacement players/Scrubs. The last thing i want is to get a bill to watch nobody's.


----------



## zmancartfan

Is there any downside to canceling the automatic renewal? This would have been my first renewal season, so I'm not sure. Do renewers get a better price than new subscribers typically?

I agree wholeheartedly about not wanting to watch scrubs by the way. Or at least I agree insofar as I don't want to pay the NHL a cent to watch those scrubs. It could be kind of entertaining, really, to watch if it was free. Kind of like the urge to stare at the mangled wreckage along the highway....


----------



## Mariah2014

First two weeks are now postponed. through October 24.


----------



## trh

Bettman and Daley visited the Fehrs Friday at the NHLPA offices. Some phone calls this weekend and maybe some more meetings this week. I still think before we know it, the entire season will be gone.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

khl on espn2 right now.


----------



## la24philly

on the way into work on my local radio 94 wip, the morning show

al morganti and keith jones are hearing from thers source of the lockout ending in 24-48 hrs.

Not sure how true but will see.

one thing that happened yesterday and today.

the flyers put the ice down in wells fargo.

I think they did it just to be ready when the season starts, but also the sixers play there first pre home game on monday and want to be ready.

but here is a pic of the new ice

http://www.the700level.com/hockey-p...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582


----------



## trh

Not looking good for any NHL this season. From yesterday's presser:



> "It's clear we're not talking the same language," said Bettman, uttering the kind of rhetoric nobody likes to hear in a dispute. "The proposal that was made today, things are not progressing. To the contrary - the proposal that was made by the players' association was a step backward."


----------



## TheRatPatrol

If you're having hockey withdrawl, there's a couple of college games on today.

Both 7pm est
623 - Boston U at New Hampshire
668 - Minnesota at Michigan Tech


----------



## Sandra

Am I the only one who is a teeny tiny bit optimistic here? I mean, unlike the last two lockouts it seems as if they are at least in the same chapter, if not on the same page. Both are talking about 50-50 splits, they just have to figure out how to get there.


Sandra


----------



## habsfan66

Sandra said:


> Am I the only one who is a teeny tiny bit optimistic here? I mean, unlike the last two lockouts it seems as if they are at least in the same chapter, if not on the same page. Both are talking about 50-50 splits, they just have to figure out how to get there.
> 
> Sandra


Sounds like all they really have to do is figure out how to get to 50-50 and still honor all the current contracts, might be easier said then done.


----------



## Sandra

habsfan66 said:


> Sounds like all they really have to do is figure out how to get to 50-50 and still honor all the current contracts, might be easier said then done.


Not easy...but if that is the main thing they have to figure out, they should be able to find a way.

Sandra


----------



## Ira Lacher

Not optimistic at all with Donald Fehr the players' negotiator. Look at your history when he was head of the MLB players union: he was chief during a two-day strike in 1985, the 32-day lockout five years later, and the 94 strike that wiped out the World Series and would have continued through 95 if the National Labor Relations Board hadn't intervened. He's combative, has to get his way, and is leading the players down a path they won't find their way back from. 

Prediction: Next to go: the Outdoor Classic. And if it's canceled, the season is too.


----------



## Sandra

Ira Lacher said:


> Not optimistic at all with Donald Fehr the players' negotiator. Look at your history when he was head of the MLB players union: he was chief during a two-day strike in 1985, the 32-day lockout five years later, and the 94 strike that wiped out the World Series and would have continued through 95 if the National Labor Relations Board hadn't intervened. He's combative, has to get his way, and is leading the players down a path they won't find their way back from.
> 
> Prediction: Next to go: the Outdoor Classic. And if it's canceled, the season is too.


...and the NHL found a way to cancel an entire hockey season six years ago WITHOUT Donald Fehr's involvement!

Sandra


----------



## trh

When Mr. Fehr objected to the realignment back in January, I started thinking this wasn't going to be a painless CBA. The PA has no say in team locations and in all the past moves/realignments, they were silent.


----------



## Ira Lacher

According to a profile in today's NY Times, Fehr has always tried to collect all that he can for his union players. That's admirable. And we know that at some point this is going to end with an agreement where he and the union will get some of what they want.

But how many fans will be PO'd along the way by having no league to watch? And how will this diminish even further (if possible!) the status of the sport in the eyes of the U.S. media, who already shove it below UFC?


----------



## loudo

Ira Lacher said:


> According to a profile in today's NY Times, Fehr has always tried to collect all that he can for his union players. That's admirable. And we know that at some point this is going to end with an agreement where he and the union will get some of what they want.
> 
> But how many fans will be PO'd along the way by having no league to watch? And how will this diminish even further (if possible!) the status of the sport in the eyes of the U.S. media, who already shove it below UFC?


Your right, I think it is going to be a replay of the last time, we went through this. After it is settled attendance will take a big drop. These greedy owners and players will never learn.


----------



## la24philly

guys, at this point, I think we won't have NHL hockey this year.

In other news

the NY islanders will be relocating after their lease expires 2014-15 at the nassau colliseum.

They will be moved to brooklyn, at the new barclays center.

Personally i don't think theres enough seats 16,000 but atleast for now thats how it will work.

Not sure if they can put more seats in. But hockey usually around 18 -20k seats.

One thing is nice about the new brooklyn building, 11 subway trains all go to the arena and the Long island rail.

news conference today 1pm.


----------



## Sandra

So the Stink-landers move their circus tent west to Brooklyn. The problem is, Wang and Snow are coming with them.


Sandra


----------



## Jimmy 440

I read the Barclay Center will hold 14,500 for hockey.


----------



## Jimmy 440

loudo said:


> Your right, I think it is going to be a replay of the last time, we went through this. After it is settled attendance will take a big drop. These greedy owners and players will never learn.


Greedy Billionare owners + Greedy Millionare players = HIGHER ticket prices !
We're the ones who are going to pay the price (again) for this work stoppage


----------



## trh

Jimmy 440 said:


> I read the Barclay Center will hold 14,500 for hockey.


Winnipeg is currently the smallest @ 15,005, so the Islander's will be in the smallest building. But at least it will be new.


----------



## djlong

Would the Islanders do better selling out a 14,500-capacity arena? If they could? According to what I read, last year their average home attendance was 13,191.


----------



## trh

Here is what the owner said when he bought the team in 2000:


> "Let's face it: the Coliseum is a dump, and the team, well, they're losers," Wang said at the time. "It's a real shame. We want to see it change because this is our home. We all deserve better."
> 
> Fans, tired of watching games in a drafty, 40-year-old arena, have stayed away. The Islanders averaged 13,191 fans a game last season, second worst in the league and just ahead of the Phoenix Coyotes.
> 
> Like his predecessors, Wang fought hard to get a new arena that might generate the extra revenue needed to sign better players and reel in big sponsors and free-spending fans. He also tried to get out from under a lopsided deal with SMG, the company that runs the Coliseum on behalf of Nassau County.


The old arena had a leaky roof and it wasnt uncommon to see fans in their seats using umbrellas if it was raining outside. the new arena has excellent site lines and more high-priced boxes, so more revenue. If/when they get to play hockey.


----------



## boukengreen

all Nov. games have been cancelled


----------



## Lord Vader

I wouldn't be surprised if the whole season goes bye-bye. What a shame.


----------



## trh

boukengreen said:


> all Nov. games have been cancelled


With the Oct & Nov games being cancelled, just over 25% of the regular season is lost. Not looking good.


----------



## S.C. Am

These are better games than what the NHL would put on the ice if the lockout was over

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockeynightincanada/yourpick/


----------



## trh

S.C. Am said:


> These are better games than what the NHL would put on the ice if the lockout was over
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockeynightincanada/yourpick/


And how can I watch these CBC games? Is the NHLN rebroadcasting them?


----------



## djlong

I wonder how much of a bump in attendance the AHL will see.


----------



## loudo

djlong said:


> I wonder how much of a bump in attendance the AHL will see.


The Portland Pirates first two games played here in Lewiston, ME, were sold out way in advance of the game. They play their 1st game in Portland Saturday.


----------



## zmancartfan

I went in to my online account just now and noticed that the CI package is still in there. It won't let me remove it online. Does anyone know if DirecTV is still allowing the cancelation of the auto renewal since no season has been announced? Just thought I'd check with you all before calling in just in case they say no.

Thanks.


----------



## bnwrx

zmancartfan said:


> I went in to my online account just now and noticed that the CI package is still in there. It won't let me remove it online. Does anyone know if DirecTV is still allowing the cancelation of the auto renewal since no season has been announced? Just thought I'd check with you all before calling in just in case they say no.
> 
> Thanks.


It is my understanding the package can be cancelled right up to the time of the 1st game without any problem. With the current situation that could mean you could cancel any time before Sept 30 2013!...:hurah:


----------



## Ira Lacher

bnwrx said:



> It is my understanding the package can be cancelled right up to the time of the 1st game without any problem. With the current situation that could mean you could cancel any time before Sept 30 2013!...:hurah:


What makes you think the lockout will be lifted by then? The MLB players and owners were so much at loggerheads in 1994 that the work stoppage would have continued into the 1995 season if a judge hadn't intervened.


----------



## Mariah2014

This problem could be so bad it may result in a complete new set of players without a union for the NHL or whatever league replaces them if that needs to be the case.


Ira Lacher said:


> What makes you think the lockout will be lifted by then? The MLB players and owners were so much at loggerheads in 1994 that the work stoppage would have continued into the 1995 season if a judge hadn't intervened.


----------



## Ira Lacher

In all seriousness, I wouldn't mind seeing a reimagined NHL, with fewer teams, and new players.


----------



## trh

Looks like the NHL will announce this week that the Winter Classic (University of Michigan's football stadium January 1st) will be officially cancelled.


----------



## zmancartfan

And I'm sure Columbus will get the shaft by Thanksgiving. If that happens, there will be no leverage to get any part of a season in.


----------



## Ira Lacher

The season will be gone. For the second time in 8 years. 

If and when the NHL returns, the national media would be justified in treating it below the level of soccer and lacrosse. So much for the "fourth major sport."


----------



## Sandra

Totally agree the season looks lost for good. Gotta wonder about a league whose primary negotiating tool is to cancel entire seasons every six years to extract maximum concessions from the players.


Sandra


----------



## Ira Lacher

The question is, will the fans come back? The answer is, why would we?


----------



## boukengreen

winter classic is now lost


----------



## trh

Not going to make NBC happy at all.


----------



## RasputinAXP

And I'm out. No season again, folks. Thanks, owners, you jerkbags.


----------



## trh

There are two sides that got us to where we are. Blame both of them.


----------



## RasputinAXP

The players were happy to play under the previous CBA until they had a new agreement. The owners were not. Thus the lockout. Mostly the owners' faults.


----------



## trh

Of course the players were willing to continue. Under every league proposal so far, the player's share of HRR is going to be reduced. I'm guessing the players would play for another seven years under the old CBA. But although I don't think the league has come out and said it directly, their cap/floor plan based on total revenue of the league had the more prosperous teams funding the failing teams. And that is something they need to make some adjustments to. One of the Canadian stations looked at this current season before the lockout. With the old CBA and anticipated revenues increasing 5% over the 3 billion of last year and the players getting 57%, there was going to be a $250-300 million shortfall that the owner's were going to have to pay.


----------



## trh

Some encouraging news from the weekend.



> A marathon meeting between deputy commissioner Bill Daly and NHLPA special counsel Steve Fehr stretched from Saturday afternoon into the early hours of Sunday morning, and was followed by some encouraging news: The sides expect to return to the bargaining table on Tuesday in New York.
> "We met on and off for most of the day and covered a lot of ground," Daly told The Canadian Press via e-mail. "We plan to meet again early in the week."
> Daly and Fehr got together at an undisclosed location in an effort to shield themselves from the media spotlight and start finding a way forward in negotiations. The session included "good, frank discussion on the most important issues separating us," according to Daly.
> It represented a significant departure in protocol from the last few months, when the parties rarely sat down together for more than an hour or two at a time. The meeting was also unique because it included just the No. 2 men from the league and union, perhaps offering a harbinger of better times ahead (Daly and former NHLPA deputy Ted Saskin laid the groundwork for the deal that ended the 2004-05 lockout).
> There was certainly a positive feeling in the air afterwards, with Fehr saying in a statement that he agreed with how Daly summed up the session.
> "Hopefully we can continue the dialogue, expand the group, and make steady progress," added Fehr.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Seriously? 

NBC Replaces Canceled NHL Game With 1997 "Days of Our Lives" Rerun


----------



## zmancartfan

"zmancartfan" said:


> And I'm sure Columbus will get the shaft by Thanksgiving. If that happens, there will be no leverage to get any part of a season in.


Only off by a day.


----------



## trh

At least there is some live hockey on TV. NHL network has a CHL game tonight and NBCSP has a college game (Vermont @ Dartmouth), with Pierre McGuire as the color commentator.

What appears to be a fairly comprehensive listing of college hockey on TV including DirecTV and Dish channels: *College Hockey News*


----------



## la24philly

good news folks we finally might be looking at the end of the NHL lockout

both sides made real progress finally made concessions and now talks about a 58-64 game season are possible


----------



## trh

Reading updates on Twitter. Talks went until around 1am and are scheduled to resume around noon today. One rumor was that the season could start on Christmas day.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> Reading updates on Twitter. Talks went until around 1am and are scheduled to resume around noon today. One rumor was that the season could start on Christmas day.


Was anything said at the 'lectern' they they put up last night?


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> Was anything said at the 'lectern' they they put up last night?


Not much. NHLPA to hold some internal meetings today and then back to meetings afternoon. Or at least that is the plan. Six owners and about eighteen players have been meeting. No Bettman or Don Fehr.


----------



## bnwrx

TheRatPatrol said:


> Was anything said at the 'lectern' they they put up last night?


Here is some info for you: http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=410987

Fingers crossed.......


----------



## tenpins

$50m Pension is still an issue due to the different laws (Canadian/ US). Elliotte Friedman (HNIC) pointed out that US teams can pay appx $20,000.00 more tax free than Canadian teams can. Canadian teams want more protection from having to pay. Even though it's discussed as a 10 year deal. I see it only being an 8 year due to the opt out option. I've seen that movie before. IMHO...


----------



## trh

Some Twitter updates from a few minutes ago:

John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet


> Fehr back speaking. PA has been advised that proposal is unacceoptable and everything is off the table.


John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet


> Pure and Simple. NHL rejects proposal. Don't know when talks will resume.


Hockey Buzz Eklund ‏@Eklund


> Fehr says NHL left a voicemail that NHL not accepting players movement...bad news. No more meetings tonight or tomorrow...game Continues.


One of the talking heads on XM Radio said today was going to be a bad day -- 'two steps forward and one step back' -- today was the step back.


----------



## Ira Lacher

Optimist's attitude: It's always darkest before the dawn.

Pessimist's attitude: Season opener is October 2013, if then.

Realist's attitude: If the season is gone, the NHL is off the table as a major sport forever.


----------



## bnwrx

Ira Lacher said:


> Optimist's attitude: It's always darkest before the dawn.
> 
> Pessimist's attitude: Season opener is October 2013, if then.
> 
> Realist's attitude: If the season is gone, the NHL is off the table as a major sport forever.


Trying hard to believe #1 above. In my 60+ years, I've seen that happen more often than not. Trying to understand both sides, but for me I keep coming back to this. The owners are for the most part, successful business people who offer the opportunity for several hundred talented hockey players to earn a very good living(granted for a finite period of time) for playing a game. Most of us will never be in the position to to earn those sort of wages. Even after this is settled, the owners will be wealthy, and the players will still be making hundreds of thousands, if not millions of dollars, and the fans of the game will for the most part come back to it. So what will it have demonstrated? As my wife has said many times about most pro sports, how much more do you need??? Just my frustrated 2 cents....:nono2:


----------



## Ira Lacher

bnwrx said:


> As my wife has said many times about most pro sports, how much more do you need???


Just one more Stanley Cup for the Rangers!


----------



## djnaldo

They seemed to be making progress without Fehr or Bettmen being involved. Then the players insist on bringing Fehr back in and it all blows up. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## la24philly

its been a very long time but finally, we might have a deal.

NHL proposed a 300 page deal over the weekend, conceded to 3 areas on some issues in favor of players, PA countered with 22 pages which is great, means the agree on most issues. so the final items to get worked out I hope gets resolved, and below it might be happening. Both sides meeting tonight. Both parties were working last night and up working all day today.

Patrick caisee covering the story, just got word from someone on the NHL PA side


Patrick Caisse‏@PatrickCaisse 

An NHLPA member just told me that he expects an agreement in principle "sooner than later". #Lockout #NHL


lets keep our fingers crossed

if all goes well

im hearing deal would have to be reached by jan 11 camp opens jan 12 season starts jan 19 a 48 game schedule, the finals would go into late JUNE.

deal would be for 10 years with an opt out after 8

so we be guaranteed 8 years of hockey.

I know I haven't been on lately, but we are finally very very close.


----------



## trh

Meeting tonight at 9pm eastern. Both sides feeling the pressure. Finally.


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> Meeting tonight at 9pm eastern. Both sides feeling the pressure. Finally.


meetings have ended, NHL has countered, but with a big

COMPREHENSIVE DOCUMENT about 427 pages.

they will use the night and both will regroup tomorrow.

this is very good. Please note tomorrow the disclaimer must be filed by midnight if the union is to dissolve. I don't think that will happen based of these last few days. however if the train falls off, and even if they don't make the file deadline to dissolve, they can always have another 5 day player vote and redo the process that's if everything falls apart.

but were very close, and as TRH said, finally. between now and next Friday jan 11 its going to be very intense. but make no mistake

jan 11 is the deadline or the season will be cancelled, which means both sides will use COURT which is the last option


----------



## la24philly

things are progressing well.

here is an update



> Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger
> 
> PA hotel is buzzing in anticipation. Down to minimal issues...but, still not done. And definition of "minimal" may differ





> Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger
> 
> Issues still include cap in 13\14, max contract and variance. So, "minimal" may not be best word unless significant movement from both.


Scott beckenbaugh the mediator has done a nice job saving another meltdown on Thursday. He began doing shuttle meetings, where he would go back and forth (3blocks apart) from NHL n NHL pa buildings. He was able to bridge the gap and both sides have agreed to make conessions. Below are the 4 issues left from reaching a deal.

Pensions / year 2 cap season 13/14 / Varriance / Term

Pensions are now complete they have agreed

year 2 cap PA has come down from 70 to 65 then to 63 - the NHL finally and its the 1 thing they haven't moved off of during this whole 4 month battle. The finally came up from 60 to 63-64 million if the PA agrees to something the NHL wants. Which would be contract term of CBA.

Varriance NHL is at 10% came up from 5% originally PA was at 25% then dropped to 15 %. so entering the day NHL was at 10% PA 15% so not sure what the final number, but the mediator probably was able to get an agreement with that, my guess they met in the middle, will just have to wait and see what the number is or NHL came up to 15 and probably say ok you have to agree to something we want.

Term NHL wants 10 yr / 8 opt PA wants 10/ 7 opt out or 7 flat

So as said the NHL came up on year 2 cap, with belief that's agreed upon the PA coming up with term of the CBA to 8 years. however not sure but Fehr wants minimum salary's of 800,000 in year 7 and 8 and not sure if he got that from NHL or agreed to the 8 years al together since the NHL came up on year 2 cap, will have to see.

BOTTOM LINE scot beckenbaugh did a nice job saving the NHL from disaster and may have finally gotten these 2 sides to agree on a deal.

the other thing is the PA at 6pm is expected to vote to give Fehr authorization to file a disclaimer of interest if everything derails and falls apart. At this point I don't think they will do that, but until there is a signed deal and ratified you have all options open.

Lastly I realize this is a long note this was just posted by former player Brett Hedican

Lets hope its real. but as said lets not pop the cork yet, lets wait for the lawyer and vote and player rafitication of this deal.

here is what brett just tweeted.



> Bret HedicanVerified‏@BretHedican
> 
> Nothing official yet that I've heard, but several sources have said it's done. Let's hope this is Official!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/287659373680029696
Sorry for the long post but that Is where we stand with the NHL, I'll update as we go along, as of now both sides still meeting.


----------



## la24philly

> Tom Gulitti ‏@TGfireandice
> It sounds like players have agreed to 10-year CBA with mutual out after Year 8. Were previously looking for the out after Year 7.
> 
> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> Someone who I feel has "sense" of where things are just told me: "There's a bit of frenzy going on now that may not be entirely justified."
> 
> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> Person wasn't being negative, just noting there seems to be a runaway train of optimism that may be a little excessive. Food for thought.


ok, just as I thought the PA finally agreed to come up to 10 yr / 8 opt out.

looks like 1 reporter, still has a bad sense, and rightfully so. These 2 sides still hate each other. The mediator is the guy who kept this ship sailing.

But based off of everyone tweets, I would say a tentative agreement will be reached in 24 hrs.


----------



## Lord Vader

You said that almost a week ago. 

Wake me when they really DO resolve this mess.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Thanks for the updates, its looking good, hopefully we will have hockey this season after all.


----------



## Lord Vader

I hope so. I miss my Blackhawks.


----------



## la24philly

early reports saying, both sides are still meeting and planning to into late sat night, will keep posted.

But 3 people have tweeted, saying the deal is done, tonight the lawyers are putting all of this on paper and getting the language set for court.

Both sides the NHL and PA are preparing to highlight what's in the deal so both sides know's what to expect when they vote.

Either tonight or tomorrow I would expect to hear both sides have announced a tentative agreement, Monday / Tuesday probably would be used to have the NHL / owners vote and sign off on it and also the NHL PA and the players would have to vote / ratify the deal. Depending on how fast they do that, once both sides officially agree and its sealed and set and filed in court. 

I would say then Bettman will announce the End of the lockout. he will probably go over details then.

its going to take time, to get all the players back playing overseas. Also a schedule will have to be made. Logistics, planning, etc.

this will be a 48 game reg season schedule East will play east teams only and west will play west only. 

As far as NHL center ice and GCL pricing that will be announced once the lockout is officially ended and once the new schedule is released.

If I had to guess a price I would say around between 100-130 for the season that's just my guess, they won't give NHL CI for free. I'm just trying to guess what the price usually is in January.

feel free to guess and share your thoughts.


----------



## la24philly

Lord Vader said:


> You said that almost a week ago.
> 
> Wake me when they really DO resolve this mess.


I did, they made progress then but didn't agree on the 4 remaining issues left, which almost meant in derailment.

However they have met for over a week straight and now have agreed on a lot of issues they haven't when I posted last Monday.

This deal is going to be finished and the lockout is going to end this week.


----------



## la24philly

TheRatPatrol said:


> Thanks for the updates, its looking good, hopefully we will have hockey this season after all.


me to, I know we stated this before and said there close and it falls apart, and so forth, but finally I'm able to say were close, and I know both sides have agreed on the reaming issues. I hope the usual derail of it doesn't happen again, but I don't see it happening this time with both sides making agreements on issues that started the lockout.

This lockout ends this week.


----------



## Lord Vader

I hope so!


----------



## la24philly

Lord Vader said:


> I hope so!


what, hope is a 4 letter word. Lord where is the aggressive dominating vader that I know, the one who brought boots to asses to those apartment Aholes who tried to remove your dish.

Bring your Blackhawk energy and show it off.


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## la24philly

Lord Vader said:


>


there she is welcome back, I should have posted this weeks ago but here is the fight between

bettman and fehr

gary is the chicken in this clip


----------



## Lord Vader

Both of them are idiots. I hope Bettman is out after this season.


----------



## la24philly

its after 6pm no word yet, but player voting has ended 51% needed to give D Fehr the authorization to file a disclaimer of interest if all things fall apart. Personally I don't think they will do that or I don't think it will be needed since sides have made progress. However its like playing cards, you want to have an ace up your sleeve if needed. 

The mediator who since last Thursday has done a great job, in almost 2 weeks he basically has a deal just about complete, and has gotten both sides to make conessions and from reports today all issues have been resolved.

Bettman has stated if no deal by jan 11 season is cancelled, he plans to announce that on thurs jan 10 if no deal is reached. At this point I doubt this will happen since both sides are about to reach a deal.


So this week is judgement week. Will no one way or another if we will have hockey or not.

to me this has been a very long game of ping pong, I just hope the idiots put there ego's aside, follow the mediator and vote and sign off on the deal.

In the end the MVP will be scot beckenbaugh for once again like he did in 04-05 gets another CBA deal complete for NHL.


----------



## la24philly

new tweets and updates



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Told that NHL finally moved off $60 M year 2 cap, however, still not enough for players..





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Players willing to keep cap floor at $44 M for Year 2 cap even with higher upper limit


ok this is good, as mentioned before but now we got confirmation the NHL finally has moved up from 60m, the players still want them to come up more. Not sure what they came up to, but orgianlly players wanted 70m then came down to 65m then 63.

both sides are still meeting and reports say this will go on thru late sat night, would be surprised if they go past midnight.

Fehr looks like he is still trying to get more out of the NHL, he basically I think is fighting for every dollar he can get for his players.


----------



## Lord Vader

Millionaires fighting with multi-millionaires. Pathetic.


----------



## la24philly

Lord Vader said:


> Millionaires fighting with multi-millionaires. Pathetic.


basically, but this is the final issue, every issue being reported has been resolved.

the year 2 cap is the final hurtle.

Players originally wanted 70 then came down to 65 then 63.

NHL finally came up, but PA said not good enough so that leads to belive

that its probably around 61 62 or 62.5.

once the mediator bridges that gap, the deal will be set.


----------



## la24philly

here is a new update just came in off the press and these 2 I follow a lot and if this guy is saying it, now I can believe the deal is just about done.



> Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
> 
> Told NHLPA has moved on the salary cap to 64.3 which happens to be the upper limit from last year





> Tim Panaccio ‏@tpanotchCSN
> 
> Sources on both sides see Monday as likely date when all is settled. But could be late Sunday, as well


ok, that is big the PA has agreed to come down on year 2 cap. I been mentioning that they came down from 65 to 63, it is actually 64.3 - so forgive me, I was off by 1.3

lastly tim pannachio from CSN is now tweeting deal is to be set on Monday or late sunday.

Like I anticipated from previous post earlier today. were just to close to not get this deal done, based off of the agreements being made on the final issues.

so now the final battle the pa wanted nhl to come up in year 2 from 60 m and they agreed to do so, but it wasn't enough for the PA they want them to come up more, don't know what they came up to.

I predidcted NHL is between the 61-62.5 range PA came down they are at 64.3m

so at worst the gap is 2.8m that is all that is left to iron out by the mediator


----------



## la24philly

new update :

just came in



> Nick Kypreos ‏@RealKyper
> Cap # for 2013-14 season closing in. Confirmed #NHL offer up to 62.5M. Some suggest #NHLPA might settle at 64.3M which is last yrs Cap hit


In my previous post, I wasn't sure how much the NHL came up I guessed between 61-62.5 well, I think I should be a fortune teller lol or see a shrink. the number is 62.5

so 64.3 is where the PA is NHL is 62.5 so do the math, 1.8 Is the gap.

the mediator is just about closing in on victory


----------



## loudo

Congrats to Team USA, for winning the World Jr. Championship. At least we got to see that tournament.

But, I still miss the NHL and want it to return *SOON*.


----------



## la24philly

update, looks like NHL trying to not let the news out early but other reporters are starting to find out here is the latest guy boomer easiason



> Boomer Esiason ‏@7BOOMERESIASON
> My sources telling me, #NHL good to go. Let's get it on boys! #NYR


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

la24philly said:


> update, looks like NHL trying to not let the news out early but other reporters are starting to find out here is the latest guy boomer easiason


I thought it would never get done this year.


----------



## la24philly

I got more tweets coming, looks like the NHL is having a problem on trying to prevent news escaping



> Dominick Mastrangelo ‏@dmaster_92
> 
> Fingers crossed. "@BretHedican: Nothing official yet that I've heard, but several sources have said it's done. Let's hope this is Official!"





> Bret Hedican ‏@BretHedican
> 
> I'm hearing that the #NHL #Lockout is over! Let's get back 2 watching the greatest gm on earth! & let's not allow this to ever happen again!


guys

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/

we have a Darren pang sighting, that alone is all I need to know this deal is done.

But I'm not going to pop the champagne yet, I want to hear the NHL officially but that will be on Monday or late Sunday night


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So... straight into the playoffs? Or will they just raffle off the cup as a door prize?


----------



## trh

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So... straight into the playoffs? Or will they just raffle off the cup as a door prize?


*IF* they get it done this week, they are looking at a 48-52 game season. Similar to the last partial-season lockout.


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> *IF* they get it done this week, they are looking at a 48-52 game season. Similar to the last partial-season lockout.


it will be a 48 game schedule camps would open Saturday jan 12

then season starts Saturday jan 19

playoffs will end late june.

as far as NHL CI, not sure what the pricing will be. I'm trying to remember what the price in January is usually. for those who have NHL CI on auto, watch your bill.


----------



## la24philly

this just in they are still meeting, this probably will continue late, maybe even overnight hours. Very good.



> Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger
> 
> Marathon in Manhattan continues. Told lots of caucusing (good word) and the bargaining process remains strong


guys, when this gets done officially, we all need to thank scot beckenbaugh, the mediator who from last Thursday on till now a mediator has had these 2 sides meet everyday, and even when things were breaking down, this guy was able to finally get these 2 sides and a deal is imminent. this guy was on the mediating in 2004 / 05. I just wish he was on from the beginning.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

they should make center ice free


----------



## zmancartfan

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> they should make center ice free


I wish they would, but I bet they won't. There are too many RSNs that this would detract revenue from.

I'm hoping for an extended preview AND a discount from the normal January-to-end-of-season price, but I'm betting on a standard price being what they'll offer. Let's face it, the only folks who offer CI are the die hards who will probably buy it anyway.

Which is exactly why I canceled the auto renewal on Friday. From my perspective, the sense of urgency should have been felt in September and October to get this deal done. Any other delays in my opinion show a contempt on the part of both sides for the fans. They only way I can fight back and tell them how much this ticked me off is to pull revenue out of their pockets in the same way they pulled entertainment from my living room.

I've made a pact with myself not to give the NHL any money this season even if they play: no CI and no tickets purchased. And I won't be purchasing any merchandise, either.


----------



## Drucifer

The playoffs will probably be longer then the season.


----------



## Jimmy 440

It looks like the deal is DONE !!!

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl...ockout-cba-gary-bettman-donald-fehr-ends.html


----------



## loudo

JoeTheDragon said:


> they should make center ice free


They will need to do something to bring people back.


----------



## la24philly

Finally After just about 4 months of covering this whole thing, every day, etc.

I can finally say this






http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/

now I can get back to covering games, rosters, NHL CI, etc


----------



## la24philly

the last issue I was chatting about yesterday was that year 2 cap, nhl came up to 62.5 pa was at 64.3 so 1.8 was the difference. The NHL owners, finally came up to 64.3 to close that 1.8 gap. That was the final hurtle, at 4am, the agreement was made at around 5am.


here is a highlight of what to expect.


this is a new 10 year CBA agreements: with a 8 year opt out. thorough 2021-2022 season

HRR 50% for all 10 years

300m make whole provision for reduced player contracts

cap this year 70.2 2013/14 64.3 I don't have details on the remaining years at this time.

contract lengths maximum 7 years 8 years if you resign with your team.

so no more 10 year or 17 year contracts, even though 7 or 8 years is long its a lot better then 10 - 17 year contracts we been seeing.

not sure if the ones currently under those contracts are granfathered in or they have to re do.

salary vairablity maximum 35% year to year ( remember when I was talking about variance NHL at 10 PA at 15) NHL actually came up to 30 this past weekend, and finally with this new agreement have came up to 35.


still a lot more to go, as the day goes on scheduling, rosters, pricing, etc.

I can tell you teams are now taking orders.

I'm a flyers fan and actually had 800 bucks on hold in my flyers account, and have 2 10 game plans.


season will be 50 games or 48 depending how fast they get it all up and running.

if they start Jan 15 it will be a 50 game season

if they start Jan 19 it will be a 48 game season


----------



## la24philly

This just coming in over the next 2 summers teams will have 1 each summer amnesty buyout.

use this link to see which players you think should be gone from your team.

remember after this short season the cap drops from 70.2 to 64.3 that's a big drop

http://capgeek.com/


----------



## la24philly

dallas will be putting in a new fresh sheet of ice tomorrow. Other NHL clubs will follow suit.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Again, thanks for keeping us all up to date on this.

I'm glad to see hockey back!


----------



## trh

I'm not to interested in most of the details. I just want them back on the ice.

I suspect realignment wasn't an issue (it hasn't been part of any CBA in the past), so I'm wondering how long before the league comes up with one. 

I hope it goes into effect next season -- Winnipeg in the SE needs to be changed. Still hoping Detroit will move 'east', but not sure if it will based on the previous realignment and comments from the league.


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> I'm not to interested in most of the details. I just want them back on the ice.
> 
> I suspect realignment wasn't an issue (it hasn't been part of any CBA in the past), so I'm wondering how long before the league comes up with one.
> 
> I hope it goes into effect next season -- Winnipeg in the SE needs to be changed. Still hoping Detroit will move 'east', but not sure if it will based on the previous realignment and comments from the league.


not official, but during the CBA 1 reporter heard Winnipeg and Columbus will swap


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> not official, but during the CBA 1 reporter heard Winnipeg and Columbus will swap


trying to ruin my day?


----------



## loudo

Looks like January 15th is the day they will start back up. Here is the schedule from the NHL web site.
http://www.nhl.com/ice/schedulebyweek.htm#?navid=nav-sch-main


----------



## trh

That was the original 2012-13 schedule. I'm not sure that schedule is going to be the one used for the shortened season.



> NEW YORK (December 20, 2012) -- The National Hockey League announced today the cancellation of the 2012-13 regular-season schedule through January 14. The cancellations are necessary due to the absence of a new Collective Bargaining Agreement between the NHL Players' Association and the NHL.
> 
> A total of 625 regular-season games - 50.8 percent of the season - were scheduled for October 11 through January 14.


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> That was the original 2012-13 schedule. I'm not sure that schedule is going to be the one used for the shortened season.


no, they will be a new season issued.

East vs East teams only West vs West teams only.

Season will start either Jan 15 for a 50 jan 19 for a 48 game schedule.

Depends how fast, they get all the players back.

Also they have to look at logisitics, and see what time buildings have openings with other events, NBA, shows, concerts, etc.

They are doing that as we speak.

Plus the owners / board of governers have to vote on the new CBA and players have to ratify. But all of that will be completed with in next few days.


----------



## la24philly

here are some new tweets of course NHL wants to get 50 /52 in



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> No question target is 50-game, not 48-game, season. Speculation is it would be 5 games vs 4 division rivals and 3 games vs 10 Conf rivals





> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> GMs wait to see rules on call ups on juniors but Boone Jenner likely to be at CBJ camp. Matt Dumba may be only u/a in MIN camp. Not set tho.





> Tim Panaccio ‏@tpanotchCSN
> 
> Look for a 50 game sked. If they can squeeze in 52 they'd like to ...





> Tim Panaccio ‏@tpanotchCSN
> 
> those asking, Bill Daly confirmed you CANT use the compliance buyouts on players who have LTIR status, such as Chris Pronger


----------



## trh

Most interesting Tweet I've read so far concerning the CBA:



> @HockeyUnfilterd. Now every player not on an entry level contract gets their own room on the road ... Players are excited about that.


----------



## la24philly

Was watching CSN, they were saying in there video that all parites will be able to vote / ratify the deal by electronic vote, which would expedite the process. 

Also training camps could open Thursday / Friday

right now both sides are sleeping, they worked 16 hrs straight and been sleeping around 8am, so they probably will use the night to start on the logisitics side of things.


----------



## trh

Got to get a lot of players back from Europe/Russia too. Ovechkin, Malkin and Gonchar have been killing it in the KHL.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks for keeping us all up to date on the lockout la2philly.


----------



## la24philly

Scott Kocourek said:


> Thanks for keeping us all up to date on the lockout la2philly.


your welcome, still not over yet.

I'll be posting new info when the voting will be for the owners / board of governers.

Also when the players have to ratify the deal.

A season has to be created, logistics, etc.

There is a lot to do, plus arenas have to make sure they have enough staff hired in NHL cities as aswell as both NHL / NBA buildings.

Here are 2 new tweets, looks like some of the insighters have waken up from there long overdue sleep



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> League now looking at Wednesday as more probable for Board of Governors, source says. Still not finalized, however





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL is proposing April 5 trade deadline regardless of start date. But NHLPA and NHL still haven't agreed on critical dates. So we'll see


As I find out more, I'll keep em coming. Were gonna talk about nuttin until nuttin's enough :lol:


----------



## la24philly

Aaron Ward fromer NHL defenseman now reporter for TSN, who has been on this since September has put tweeted this.



> Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
> 
> Told NHLPA plan is to get CBA deal in summary form into the hands of the membership in the next 24 hrs





> Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
> 
> When Executive Board gets 'Memorandum of Understanding', they will then make decision on putting it to a full membership vote


Tim Pannachio a reporter from CSN philly, who also has been on this since September, will also have news at 7pm.

CSN Philadelphia will be airing a special 1 hr show. Tim, will be on, Al morganti will also be on. I'm sure new info is going to come out and I'll post that in here once I get it.

I realize not many on DBS have CSN philly, but I'm fortanute to have it and will post what I can. If CSN puts anything on there website of this special 1 hr show, i'll post links and video.


----------



## la24philly

here's another, so looks like both sides got sleep and are back tonight and working this is good, speeds up process.



> Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
> 
> NHL pushing speedy process.NHLPA lawyers will be 110% sure the language that goes to paper accurately reflects what they agreed to. #TSN


so finally there getting all of this set for the lawyers, court, etc. All of us will be very happy once this deal is officially signed off on both sides, then the NHL can be open for business officially.

While they are doing that, Teams, are getting ready personal, ice, conessions, stock,

this is going to be a very busy week, from a coordinating staindpoint.

The NHL is trying to move as fast as possible to get training camp open fast, so they can try and squeeze possibly a 52 game schedule.


----------



## trh

John Shannon has some very good insight. He used to in charge of programming at the NHL Network (during his reign, we had both games of HNIC, pre-, between- and post-shows).



> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> Frame of Reference:Lock-out in '95 settled on Jan 11th...Ratified on Jan 13th...Camps opened on the 13th.





> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> Best guess? 48 game Schedule that starts on January 19...Trade Deadline would be April 5.





> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> Told that Critical Dates for short season is still in planning stage. All dependent on ratification and length of schedule.


And from around 6pm eastern -


> Daren Millard ‏@darenmillard (Rogers Sportsnet)
> Just bumped into Gary Bettman as he was leaving the office. First thing he said, "why r u still here?".


So they are/were back at it already.

As la24philly said, there is a lot to be done before the first puck is actually dropped.


----------



## la24philly

I watched, the flyers 1 hr special was hoping for newer news, but they were just saying the same stuff that's been reported all day.

But it was a nice special, the kind of reconciled and gave an update to the flyers, roster, trades, free agents, line combinations, what to expect, who to use the 2 contract buyouts on, etc.

so was nice.

nothing real new in twitter world, but will keep em coming as they come out.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Would have been nice if the NHLN or NBCSN had some coverage.


----------



## Fog627

Thanks to those updating on the lockout...esp. la24philly...objective and concise updates.

I am a former Dallas Stars season ticket holder. Last week when Fox Soccer Channel was included in Choice Xtra, I changed my programming package from Choice Ultimate. The only channel that I lost that had any interest to me was NHLN. I decided that saving $6/mo. was more important than dealing with the NHL again.

I have switched my primary allegiance to my wallet and to the English Premier League.

I love*d* the NHL but have had enough of Bettman and greed...from both sides.


----------



## trh

Forbes does an annual report of professional sports. The Hockey version was in Nov 2012.



> But the sport's three most profitable teams-the Maple Leafs ($81.9 million), Rangers ($74 million), Canadians ($51.6 million)-accounted for 83% of the league's income, while 13 of 30 teams lost money, before non-cash expenses and interest payments.


*Forbes link*

One of the reason the 'greedy' league wanted to get better control of the % of HRR they share with the players.


----------



## la24philly

new tweets



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Further to what I reported earlier today, confirmed now that NHL's Board of Governors meeting is Wednesday in NYC (to vote on new agreement)





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL sent out memo to teams tonight saying Jan 19 puck drop is most probable, however if ratification process goes fast, Jan 15 still in play


----------



## la24philly

tsn.ca has just put this up on its website.

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=412970

highlights



> The National Hockey League appears to be set on a tentative date for puck drop on Saturday, Jan. 19.





> Depending on the timing of that process, and the NHLPA's ratification process that is proceeding on a parallel track (although somewhat slower), we anticipate that Training Camps will open sometime between Saturday, January 12 and Monday, January 14," read the memo





> "We are hoping that we will be in a position to commence a 48-game NHL Regular Season beginning on Saturday, January 19 (All of these dates remain tentative at this point)."


stay tuned for future updates, Schedule, NHL center ice, etc all will becoming this week. the Board of Governers are expected to vote Wednesday, players will need to ratify it, I'm guessing Thursday / Friday, if they do it quickly maybe Wednesday night.

As mention in the quote above the goal is to have training camps open between SAT - MON


----------



## bnwrx

This sounds accurate. Local paper(Denver Post) reporting most of the Avs will be in town on Tuesday with camp starting on Saturday. 1st game may be the 19th(Saturday). Teams have to wait until "ratification" of agreement before negotiating with any free agents(including restricted free agents). That may not happen until Wed., so there will be a flurry of signings on Thurs and Friday.....


----------



## la24philly

here is a list of free agents, as it was on sept 16 the 1st day of lockout.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=636658

this just in from dreger



> Darren Dreger ‏@DarrenDreger
> 
> NHL teams told they remain in lockout mode until CBA is ratified. Union\league are chewing on transition rules. Some gm's annoyed at pace.


so players can go to there teams city and be with in driving distance of the training camp facilities, but still can't use them, or have any contact until the deal is officially signed and then the lockout restrictions will be lifted.

you guys will have to monitor your team's outlook as we move along.

I'll be reporting on how the flyers will be implanting their schedule.

this is from CSN remember as I said, teams have to create a schedule and that comes with moving dates around with available dates at arenas.

from the flyers standpoint here is what the flyers are planning with there home games, your teams are probably doing the same thing, coordinating.

http://www.csnphilly.com/hockey-phi...ely-to-begin-Jan-19?blockID=820801&feedID=695

highlights



> More than likely, the NHL will use existing dates from the original schedule devised last summer, then add dates where applicable.





> "We're gonna be fine," said Flyers president Peter Luukko. "We will probably have to add four [home] dates and that's not a problem





> The Flyers were originally scheduled to host Calgary at 1 p.m. on Jan 19. Penn State's new Division I hockey team plays host to the University of Vermont at the Wells Fargo Center that night.


well we know they won't be playing Calgary, it would have to be an east team. But NHL might use that date, time and building since it was set to be used for flyers. Plus it actually is set for doubleheader hockey


----------



## la24philly

actually it looks like players are allowed to be at the practice facility.

I got some new photos of players skating at practice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/288299980333129728


> Tim Panaccio ‏@tpanotchCSN
> 
> Talbot with a mullet; Lilja, Timonen, Meszaros, Nodl and Boucher only players on the ice at Skate Zone


Nodl and bourcher actually play for Carolina, and will join them when there camp opens, they just live up here and getting some workouts in.


----------



## n3ntj

Let's Play Hockey!


----------



## la24philly

n3ntj said:


> Let's Play Hockey!


were getting there, I'm pumped up to man. Can't wait for jan 19, I'll be fully prepared.

NHL CI, GCL, FOOD, beer, etc

there will be 15 games on all day can't wait.

as a side treat, Phantoms will be on TCN on Saturday vs Hershey.

but gotta continue to follow the updates. The biggest one will happen wed / Thursday. When this CBA gets ratified, then I'll be really happy.

guys, I started a NHL chatroom on paltalk, free download,

its in the sports and American football category, since they don't have a hockey section, just the 3 other sports, so I list it there so it can be reconized.

free to use if anyone wants to yap about it during games.


----------



## la24philly

Looks like the player ratification is set for Saturday, which means camps likely to open sun or MON



> Chris Johnston ‏@reporterchris
> 
> A ratification vote schedule hasn't been set for the players. Earliest it would likely be completed is Saturday


----------



## loudo

Thanks, la24philly, for keeping us up to date.


----------



## trh

Camps open Sunday or Monday and then the season on Saturday?

There are a number of players who said they need two weeks of practice. I can't see 15 games on the 19th if they start camp that late. 

I want to see the new schedule, but I most likely am not going to renew CI this year. Too short and I've gone this long (113 days) w/o the NHL; I can get by on my RSNs, NBCSN and weekend NBC games.


----------



## bnwrx

la24philly said:


> Looks like the player ratification is set for Saturday, which means camps likely to open sun or MON


As has been stated by many before...We can hold a national election, and get every vote done in 1 day, yet it takes "several days" to get less than 1,000 players to vote and get counted!...:lol: Also, is there ANY doubt about the outcome?



trh said:


> Camps open Sunday or Monday and then the season on Saturday?
> 
> *There are a number of players who said they need two weeks of practice. * I can't see 15 games on the 19th if they start camp that late.
> 
> I want to see the new schedule, but I most likely am not going to renew CI this year. Too short and I've gone this long (113 days) w/o the NHL; I can get by on my RSNs, NBCSN and weekend NBC games.


Can't speak for other teams, but locally the Avalanche's typical "camp" lasts about 4 days, then they have an inter-squad game, then play there 1st pre-season game. Just figure the early games this season are like the pre-season only they will count. I don't think thats so bad. Players won't be in "game shape" but should be in OK shape to get thru this. If not To Bad So Sad for them! They have had a lot of time on their hands....


----------



## Hoosier205

"bnwrx" said:


> As has been stated by many before...We can hold a national election, and get every vote done in 1 day, yet it takes "several days" to get less than 1,000 players to vote and get counted!...:lol: Also, is there ANY doubt about the outcome?
> 
> Can't speak for other teams, but locally the Avalanche's typical "camp" lasts about 4 days, then they have an inter-squad game, then play there 1st pre-season game. Just figure the early games this season are like the pre-season only they will count. I don't think thats so bad. Players won't be in "game shape" but should be in OK shape to get thru this. If not To Bad So Sad for them! They have had a lot of time on their hands....


We have many months to consider our options prior to voting. You'd ask the players to consider the long term deal on the table and vote on it all in one day?


----------



## bnwrx

Hoosier205 said:


> We have many months to consider our options prior to voting. You'd ask the players to consider the long term deal on the table and vote on it all in one day?


Absolutely...They have had "Their Experts" negotiate all the details. 
Whats to think about.....


----------



## bnwrx

According to Pierre LeBrun(TSN), the Board of Governors meeting and vote is Wednesday in NYC. Players will then vote electronically on Thurs and Friday. Camps can open,after approval, with Sunday,Monday likely. He said lawyers for both sides are still working on the "Document" and that it will be posted for all players to see on a website. As far as a schedule goes, the NHL hopes to have it done Thurs-Friday and most likely it will be 48 games, beginning the 19th, but the NHL has not ruled out starting on the 15th for some games.


----------



## trh

bnwrx said:


> Can't speak for other teams, but locally the Avalanche's typical "camp" lasts about 4 days, then they have an inter-squad game, then play there 1st pre-season game. Just figure the early games this season are like the pre-season only they will count. I don't think thats so bad. Players won't be in "game shape" but should be in OK shape to get thru this. If not To Bad So Sad for them! They have had a lot of time on their hands....


For the 2012-2013 season, camps were to start on September 16 with pre-season games starting around the 23rd and the first game on Oct 11. So almost 4 weeks of on-ice time before the season was to start.

Some of the players have been involved in negotiations and haven't seen any ice time since last season. Of course some have been playing in the AHL or in Europe and should be ready to go.

I'd hate to see any injuries to a player who wasn't ready.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hoosier205 said:


> We have many months to consider our options prior to voting. You'd ask the players to consider the long term deal on the table and vote on it all in one day?


Tell them to all vote in Chicago, where they can vote early and vote often! !rolling


----------



## bnwrx

trh said:


> ...I'd hate to see any injuries to a player who wasn't ready...


I don't wish an injury on any player(except..Bertuzzi for his hit on Steve Moore in 2004, but that is another story..) and hope all get thru this OK, but not really any sympathy for either side on this.

Moving on, this 48 game season could be VERY exciting, once we get over the bitterness of the lockout. Heard several players that were involved in the 94-95 season(lockout/shortened), that the games that season were that much more intense because you couldn't afford to not play hard everynight and "make up" for a poor effort the next game. Much fewer "next games" this year. In other words, more fun for the players, better viewing for us....

Just trying to get positive about the cards that are dealt for us....


----------



## Lord Vader

The only player deserving of a career-ending injury, and I pray to the Dark Lords for it, is Raffi Torres of the Coyotes. 'Nuff said about that scum-sucking piece of human debris.


----------



## Hoosier205

"bnwrx" said:


> Absolutely...They have had "Their Experts" negotiate all the details.
> Whats to think about.....


Common sense here. This is important to both sides. The responsible and adult approach is to know what you are voting in favor of before voting.


----------



## Lord Vader

Why? 51% of Americans didn't in November. !rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## la24philly

bnwrx said:


> According to Pierre LeBrun(TSN), the Board of Governors meeting and vote is Wednesday in NYC. Players will then vote electronically on Thurs and Friday. Camps can open,after approval, with Sunday,Monday likely. He said lawyers for both sides are still working on the "Document" and that it will be posted for all players to see on a website. As far as a schedule goes, the NHL hopes to have it done Thurs-Friday and most likely it will be 48 games, beginning the 19th, but the NHL has not ruled out starting on the 15th for some games.


yup

I saw pierre leburn's tweet. That's good. His tweet that I started in the AM today, was thought Saturday was going to be the player vote, but that's good they decided to do a player vote and do it electronically, it will speed things up.

Plus some players are still overseas.

I read a article, Bobrousky, kovalchuk, and 3 others are still planning to play 1 more KHL game prior to coming back to USA.

I hope they told them NO, you need to be flying to US now.

but will see.


----------



## la24philly

when the NHL opens for business and teams can sign players

1 big name is still without a contract and that's

Del Zotto of the NYR

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nhl/sto...l-zotto-hopes-fair-deal-new-york-rangers-soon


----------



## la24philly

here are some new details coming out. Looks like the lawyers are just about finish putting all of this on paper.



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Now that draft copy of CBA terms has been distributed to all 30 teams, there are all sorts of details of the deal now coming out





> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> For example, the so-called Make Whole deferred payment of $300M to the players is payable in $100M instalments in Years 2, 3 and 4.





> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> CBA is 10 yrs with mutual 8 yr opt-out but NHL has 1st option to terminate, no later than Sept. 1, 2019. NHLPA 2nd option, Sept. 15, 2019.


----------



## la24philly

jimmy and to the flyers fans on this site,

flyers wasting no time, opened up the practice today to the fans for free and free parking.

doesn't hold a lot of seats or bench

but about 70 people turned out today was nice

I got some video and the first installment of the year of

CSN's dropping the gloves and I got a link

http://www.csnphilly.com/pages/vide...01OjkfGaZTNUCcwj&awid=8786476516868416583-711


----------



## la24philly

news reguarding the Detroit Redwings, and wing fans.



> Aaron Ward ‏@aaronward_nhl
> 
> Expectation Tomas Holmstrom to announce his retirement along with Zetterberg being announced as Captain of the Detroit Red Wings


----------



## Sandra

Personally I hope the NHL plays to half-empty buildings in the cities where they usually sell out (Montreal, Toronto, New York, Detroit, etc.), and to nealy empty buildings where they are normally half-empty. There needs to be some ramifications for a league and players association whose normal operating procedure is to cancel seasons or half-seasons in collective bargaining negotiations over and over again.

If fans (and sponsors) come running back like sheep, this process will never change.

I've attended 2-3 games per year and this year I will not, and I'll also call to cancel my NHL Center Ice package....though DirecTV will most likely offer it to me for free.


Sandra


----------



## la24philly

new update



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> No surprise, but NHL now solely focused on Jan 19 as season start date





> Chris Johnston ‏@reporterchris
> 
> NHL training camps expected to open Sunday, according to Bill Daly.


looks like sunday is the day it begins.

this will be a very fast paced season. This will probably the only practices and preparation they will get.

expect 4 games a week for each team.

It's going to be a very fast paced.

The ones who get off to a great start will be in solid shape.

a lot of games are going to have playoff feels to them, especially with more rival games this year.


----------



## loudo

I see the old schedule has been removed from the NHL web site.


----------



## la24philly

loudo said:


> I see the old schedule has been removed from the NHL web site.


right, now what you can anticipate is teams that were scheduled to play on jan 19 those days actually are still good for those arenas. So those teams will probably play home first.

so alls they have to due is put east vs east team and west vs west.


----------



## la24philly

heres a break down



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Each team plays: 4 games vs. two Divisional opponents (8); 5 games vs. two divisional opponents (10); 3 games vs 10 Conference rivals (30).


so example

FLYERS will play 18 games vs the atlantic division ( NJ, NYR, PIT, NYI) we will play 8 games vs two of those clubs and 10 games vs the other 2 clubs which I have no clue, but if my guess flyers would play PIT and NJ more.

Then they will play 30 games against the Northeast and Southeast divison


----------



## n3ntj

I would imagine that NHL CI subs will get a letter from D* stating the details of the NHL CI package for the 2013 season. I would imagine that the package price will be pro-rated based upon the number of games (TBD). Would be nice, though, if the NHL would include online access to games with their NHL CI package, like the NBA does. It is fan-friendly for those of us who travel from time to time.


----------



## la24philly

here is a list just put on NHL.com

of intriguing players that are free agents that anyone can sign.

who should your team get.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649333&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## la24philly

here are some new notes tomorrow NHL board of governers will vote on the new CBA, after tomorrow the NHL's side will be complete. They need I believe 16 votes or more to be considered approved by the NHL.



> The league and NHLPA spent Tuesday continuing to hammer out a memorandum of understanding that will ultimately be voted on by their constituents. The owners will cast ballots in person at a Board of Governors meeting Wednesday afternoon in New York while the players are expected to vote electronically on Thursday and Friday.





> The league is targeting a 48-game season beginning Jan. 19, leaving very little time for everyone involved with the sport to get organized. The schedule isn't expected to be released until after the Board of Governors ratifies the agreement.


so it looks like the new schedule would be released Wed night / Thursday. Looks like they will be able to release the schedule prior to the Players voting.

If they release the schedule tomorrow or Thursday, then theres a chance we see NHL CI details. However, not sure they will do that until after the players vote and its delievered. If the players complete there vote Thurs / Fri, then Friday night / Saturday the NHL actually can then lift all remaining lockout restrictions, and then release NHL CI info.

So I would look between Tomorrow thorough Sunday for NHL CI info.


----------



## loudo

n3ntj said:


> I would imagine that NHL CI subs will get a letter from D* stating the details of the NHL CI package for the 2013 season. I would imagine that the package price will be pro-rated based upon the number of games (TBD). Would be nice, though, if the NHL would include online access to games with their NHL CI package, like the NBA does. It is fan-friendly for those of us who travel from time to time.


According to the DirecTV web site CI page "Considering games will be missed prior to the lock-out being resolved, an adjusted price will be determined when NHL CENTER ICE becomes available for purchase."

It sure would be nice to have the NHL Game Center included, with the CI package. With the loss of CI subscribers they will have from the lock out, it may encourage some to stay and attract some new viewers.


----------



## la24philly

Just watched CSN sports nite, they had a flyers update 

Not officially, but they were all talking that flyers first game is expected to be.

Jan 19 Penguins @ Flyers 1pm Wells Fargo Center. It would have to be a matinee ( college Hockey Penn state vs Vermont) are playing at 7pm same building 

Flyers originally were scheduled to play on that date, time, and building against Flames.

JAN 19 is probably going to be a 12 hr marathon of Hockey all day on TV.

not sure if NBC will be on the first game will have to see.

but usually Saturdays belong to HNIC they usually do a day game then 2 night games.


----------



## trh

A bit of sad news today. Katie Moore, wife of Sharks center Dominic Moore, died yesterday after a 9-month battle with liver cancer. Not sure her age, but he is 32.


----------



## bnwrx

This from Bob McKenzie-TSN:.

"NHLPA ratification vote tentatively set for Thurs/Fri, with entire process hopefully complete by Saturday. 
The Memorandum of Understanding between NHL and NHLPA is not expected to completed and signed off on by both sides until Saturday. 
If all goes well and according to plan, training camps will open Sunday Jan. 13 and 48-game season would open on Sat Jan. 19
There is no business as usual in NHL - actual trades, signings etc - til MOU is signed on Saturday. Nothing "official" can happen til then. "

I also read where the NHL schedule be announced either late today or Thurs/Friday. More info may be possible after the BOG meeting today in NYC.


----------



## la24philly

bnwrx said:


> This from Bob McKenzie-TSN:.
> 
> "NHLPA ratification vote tentatively set for Thurs/Fri, with entire process hopefully complete by Saturday.
> The Memorandum of Understanding between NHL and NHLPA is not expected to completed and signed off on by both sides until Saturday.
> If all goes well and according to plan, training camps will open Sunday Jan. 13 and 48-game season would open on Sat Jan. 19
> There is no business as usual in NHL - actual trades, signings etc - til MOU is signed on Saturday. Nothing "official" can happen til then. "
> 
> I also read where the NHL schedule be announced either late today or Thurs/Friday. More info may be possible after the BOG meeting today in NYC.


Here is something I been waiting to finally see



> After months of waiting, the NHL will take an important step towards finally dropping the puck on the 2012-13 season today.
> 
> The NHL Board of Governors meets today in New York, where it is expected they will ratify a new collective bargaining agreement.





> Watch live coverage of the Board of Governors news conference today at 4pm et/1pm pt on TSN and TSN.ca or listen live on TSN Radio.


http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=413131

Ok guys, looks like they are all arriving now as we speak, This shouldn't be too long. As of now 4pm looks like when they will have the press conference.

I believe 16 or more votes in favor is all that's needed for the NHL BOG to approve the new deal.

It's also expected once they do that, the schedule will be release - so expect that tonight. My guess between 5pm -8pm

I noticed my local sports network CSN philly is planning a special 1 hr show at 1030, they also mention and I'm not sure yet that other CSN's will be involve. I'm not sure if those networks are planning to do the same show, or they will just have reporters from those cities, while only doing the show on CSN philly, I can tell you in the past numerous times CSN philly would have CSN mid atlantic reporters on but the CSN mid atlantic wouldn't be showing that show.

After today, the only thing left to do is the players ratification which is set for tomorrow / Friday. 750 players are set to vote.

390 votes or higher are needed for the players side to officially approve the new deal, after that then we can finally say this CBA is officially signed and delivered.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wish NBCSN would show the coverage too.


----------



## la24philly

wow, very stunning

Leafs Fire GM brian burke



> According to TSN's Bob McKenzie, the Toronto Maple Leafs have relieved general manager Brian Burke of his duties Wednesday afternoon


http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649615&navid=nhl:topheads

press conference at 145pm today tsn.ca


----------



## la24philly

TSN looks like it will have a special schedule release show at 7pm.

not sure if they will carry it online so US viewers can see.

I hope they simulcast it with NHL network.

if theyre putting the schedule out tonight, then theres a great chance NHL CI will be available for purchase tomorrow, if not then my guess then would be Sunday, the first day NHL is officially open for business.


----------



## la24philly

heres a list of reporters on tonights CSN philly special titled Game On.

Host john boruk CSN philly

reporters bret hedican CSN bay area chuck gromley CSN Washington.

they will break down NHL news, and schedule should be out.

I can't speak for all CSN regional networks, perhaps they will show this show at times in those regions.

but CSN philly is doing this show tonight.

here is a link and time schedule

http://www.buzzonbroad.com/2013/01/csn-to-air-special-nhl-program.html


----------



## la24philly

Guys we are officially 1/2 way there

NHL and the board of Governers have Ratified and Approved the new 10 year CBA

here pierre



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL governor inside the room via text: ``It's been ratified


it's now in the players court, they have to ratify and it will be officially signed and set.

more from pierre



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Important to remember that players haven't ratified the deal yet. They're expected to hold their vote Thursday-Friday





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Update from NHLPA: vote is now expected to be held Friday-Saturday, no longer Thursday-Friday


my guess is they will start tonight and use tomorrow to go over the CBA with all 750 players.

this is a 700+ page document that the NHL pa executives, want to go over with each player, and if they have any question the NHL PA exec can ask.

Then they will vote electronically Fri / Sat

more from Pierre



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> FYI NHL training camps still expected to open on Sunday





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> In the meantime, NHLPA already conducting conference calls with different players and agents to answer questions on new CBA


this was a unanimous vote



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Source: vote was 30-0


further updates will come, as we cover the NHL PA side because that is where all eyes lie, because they have to ratify then the lockout restrictions will be lifted.


----------



## la24philly

Ok CSN is now showing this on there bottom ticket

Penguins @ Flyers jan 19 3pm NBC it was earlier reported 1pm CSN, but NBC has picked up the game.

NHL.com still hasn't put anything on its website, and I don't see a schedule out yet. 

but CSN is now just posting this on its bottom ticket.

I believe they will be doing a schedule release during there special show at 1030 tonight.


----------



## JoweezNutz

on epsn.com and from Boston Globe, [email protected] Sat 1/19

need that full sched...need to know dates to block!!


----------



## la24philly

LA Kings, holding a press conference 4pm PT / 7 ET Live on Fox sports PT also it will be on kings.nhl.com and I think a local LA affiliate will show it, it will also replay later tonight.

most likely they will announce plans 

for 1/19/13 as of now it looks it will be CHI @ LA and it will be on NBC Stanley cup Banner night to.


as far as the full schedule, the NHL looks like they are waiting for the players ratification prior to releasing the schedule. Personally they should now, to give people time to plan, incase people are on the road.

players will start ratification tomorrow, its expected it will finish Saturday.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"la24philly" said:


> LA Kings, holding a press conference 4pm PT / 7 ET Live on Fox sports PT also it will be on kings.nhl.com and I think a local LA affiliate will show it, it will also replay later tonight.


Is that 692 or 693?

Thanks


----------



## la24philly

NHL PA has begun voting on ratifying CBA

they setup a 36 hr window from 8pm tonight through 8am Sat Am. 750 players are voting

Once voting ends, results will be announced shortly after, my guess between 8 and 10am.

If approved the NHL lockout will then be officially over and all restrictions will be lifted.

Expect to see the schedule release Saturday and then NHL Center Ice info should be available, I wonder if directv or any provider will start taking orders on Saturday or wait till Monday will see.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649760&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## bnwrx

Pierre LeBrun made this post: "NHL releases sked once: 1) players ratify deal Sat; 2) CBA Memo of Understanding is signed off on by both sides _ that could be Sat or Sun "

Player voting ends at 8am(EST) on Sat. Bettman has said schedule will be released "almost instantaneously" following the end of voting. So maybe by Saturday afternoon we'll see it. Our local RSN now has "To Be Announced" in the typical time slots for Pre-Game and Game on the 19th. Sure will be nice to have watching NHL hockey as an option again.....


----------



## CaptainInspiration

When do we start the betting pool on the price of CI? Dibs on $99!


----------



## la24philly

bnwrx said:


> Pierre LeBrun made this post: "NHL releases sked once: 1) players ratify deal Sat; 2) CBA Memo of Understanding is signed off on by both sides _ that could be Sat or Sun "
> 
> Player voting ends at 8am(EST) on Sat. Bettman has said schedule will be released "almost instantaneously" following the end of voting. So maybe by Saturday afternoon we'll see it. Our local RSN now has "To Be Announced" in the typical time slots for Pre-Game and Game on the 19th. Sure will be nice to have watching NHL hockey as an option again.....


to follow up



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL clubs have received their team schedules, however, are now getting back to the league with any changes they absolutely need


so the NHL schedule is done, and officially all teams have a copy. So they now know what's going on. But it won't be available to the public, until these final 2 requirements are met.

CBA players ratification is going on now, and will end 8am Sat. However If and when I see the results go over 60 % I would say ok that's enough we don't need any more.

Because once you get the needing requirements the rest of the votes are meangless even though players have a right to vote and say what they want to say. But if I have all that's needed then I would then tell the NHL, OK we got enough for a approval.


----------



## la24philly

I'm trying to find a link or get confirmation but all signs are pointing that NHL CI will be free this season. But I don't have that officially yet.


----------



## loudo

la24philly said:


> I'm trying to find a link or get confirmation but all signs are pointing that NHL CI will be free this season. But I don't have that officially yet.


That would be sweet. :icon_da:


----------



## la24philly

the closest I have toward a link is this



> The NHL intends to offer Center Ice free of charge if they can make agreements with the cable/satellite carriers.
> 
> in DEMAND is the USA cable partner for distribution of Center Ice which is owned by Comcast, Cox Communications, Time Warner Cable, and Bright House Networks.
> 
> Comcast is leading the charge for a free season in the hope that people will get hooked and buy next year. Comcast will make it available for free on their systems.
> 
> This does NOT include DirecTV at the moment but the NHL has sent signals that NHL GameCenter will be free for this season.


http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showthread.php?p=57385423#post57385423

after link scroll to top.

it appears as if the NHL is trying to work with the cable providers on doing this.

They have more control over GCL, NHL CI is actually harder because the cable providers kinda run it.

I'm still trying to get a real link and confirmation.

there is a facebook page dedicated to getting free NHL CI or GCL this year.


----------



## Lord Vader

la24philly said:


> I'm trying to find a link or get confirmation but all signs are pointing that NHL CI will be free this season. But I don't have that officially yet.


According to a CSR with whom I just spoke, I was told that CI would be at no charge this year; however, you must agree to a renewal for next season at the regular, full price.

Now, I am NOT saying this is what's going to happen; rather, I'm just telling you what the CSR told me. I laughed and said, "That's bulls--t. I'm not going to be tied down to a sports package at its regular price just to get it for free now."


----------



## la24philly

Lord Vader said:


> According to a CSR with whom I just spoke, I was told that CI would be at no charge this year; however, you must agree to a renewal for next season at the regular, full price.
> 
> Now, I am NOT saying this is what's going to happen; rather, I'm just telling you what the CSR told me. I laughed and said, "That's bulls--t. I'm not going to be tied down to a sports package at its regular price just to get it for free now."


I believe they would still give you the early bird price for a full season.

I think it was what 172 or 178. usually early bird is 20 cheaper Usually you can also call to get more of a discount even though you are signed up for it.

Even if people agree to renewel for next year, if they want to cancel it im sure directv will honor that, I don't think they will risk people canceling service over not taking NHL CI at customers request.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm watching some good college hockey tonight, I'm ready for the NHL to return!!


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> good college hockey


A bit redundant. 

If I could get all college hockey games, I wouldn't even consider subscribing to CI.


----------



## zmancartfan

I noticed the DirecTV CI page has a new thing up tonight: "NHL is back!! It will be available for sale starting on Sat., January 19."


You don't think they'd wait until the day of to announce package prices, do you?

Although, who knows? Maybe that's a sign that they're being considered in the rumored free CI deal.


----------



## trh

You have to call.


----------



## la24philly

the 8am voting time has ended, were waiting for results.

so will know very soon.

I believe right now the players got enough votes to approve the CBA, waiting on results and %. as long as they have enough to approve it, the last step is Fehr signing the MOU - the memorandum of understanding. Gary bettman had to sign this when the owners voted on Wednesday.



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL and NHLPA still "hammering away" at CBA MOU at this hour... League isn't open for business officially until MOU is completed..


Once Fehr signs off on this, the CBA will officially be in signed and delivered, NHL will be open for business - expect at that point the schedule to pop up.

I said between 9am-12pm this AM, so lets hope.


----------



## la24philly

we are very close guys more tweets



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> NHLPA concluded ratification vote at 8 am ET. Awaiting results. Lockout not over (no sked, trades, signings) until MOU is completed/signed





> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> No one can say exactly when MOU gets signed, probably no earlier than this afternoon but it could be after that tho "today" seeems expected.





> The MOU will probably include a precise start time or specific reference when teams are free to do all business such as signing/trades





> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> It's my expectation some GMs are sitting on trades/signings that are done or close to done and as soon as gun goes off, there'll be activity


watch I'll bet, Fehr already has the voting results and appears as if Fehr Is going to take his jolly old time. Because now it appears the players have voted in favor of the deal, since people are tweeting about when Fehr is going to sign off.

so now its no longer in the players court- It is in FEHR's court alone, he alone right now controls the CBA - NHL is standing by waiting for him to sign the MOU and fax it over or something. Watch fehr hold off signing the sheet until later today or agree ok at a certain time example like 8am Sun.


----------



## bnwrx

Of note...My local NBC station is now listing Kings/Blackhawks in time slot for the 19th. No other NHL games(specific teams) can be found in my guide, only "To Be Announced" but actual time slots are there, meaning 1/2 hour pre-game,2 1/2hour game slots. It shouldn't be long till these are filled.....

Good feelings this Saturday compared to this time last week though....


----------



## la24philly

bnwrx said:


> Of note...My local NBC station is now listing Kings/Blackhawks in time slot for the 19th. No other NHL games(specific teams) can be found in my guide, only "To Be Announced" but actual time slots are there, meaning 1/2 hour pre-game,2 1/2hour game slots. It shouldn't be long till these are filled.....
> 
> Good feelings this Saturday compared to this time last week though....


I wonder if it will be a region thing or will they do a double or triple header.

PIT @ PHI 3pm NBC

are the lakers or clippers playing next Saturday night?


----------



## Bucatrain40

Called this morning and talked to a Directv agent,and they told me the only thing they saw for Center Ice was a $14.99 for 4 months startin January 19th.


----------



## bnwrx

la24philly said:


> I wonder if it will be a region thing or will they do a double or triple header.
> 
> PIT @ PHI 3pm NBC
> 
> are the lakers or clippers playing next Saturday night?


I think it is a region thing. Locally, after the game time slot, they go back to infomercials(!) The NHL Network does have a big slot from 4:30-8:00, bookended by NHL Tonight Live shows(HNIC..?)


----------



## trh

bnwrx said:


> I think it is a region thing. Locally, after the game time slot, they go back to infomercials(!) The NHL Network does have a big slot from 4:30-8:00, book ended by NHL Tonight Live shows (HNIC..?)


(mountain time)


----------



## trh

Bucatrain40 said:


> Called this morning and talked to a Directv agent,and they told me the only thing they saw for Center Ice was a $14.99 for 4 months starting January 19th.


Almost free. If that ends up being the price.


----------



## bnwrx

trh said:


> (mountain time)


Sorry about that!!! :sure:


----------



## la24philly

update



> NHLPA ‏@NHLPA
> 
> Per agreement with the NHL, we will announce results of player vote later today. Discussions to finalize the MOU continue this morning


ok great, so we know they will share the results today.


----------



## trh

As you posted above, MOU has to be signed. Lets hope it happens today. Everyone says the NHL has the schedule 'done', but aren't releasing it until the MOU is signed. Then we'll find out what is happening with CI.

BTW -- my CI channels still aren't available in my guide.

EDIT: Brian Burke has a press conference at noon today (eastern). If interested, it will be available on a number of the Toronto TV and radio stations. Last I heard, he was 'astonished' when he heard that we was being removed as GM this week.


----------



## la24philly

The Flyers are planning to open training camp at 11am tomorrow SUN, and it will be available to the public for free.

flyers expected to sign kurt foster Defensemen who was with ducks and devils last year.

once the MOU is sign expect the GM's to be very busy. Free agents, trades, etc. this is going to be a very quick period. Then those guys have to tavel to there new teams and try and get in practice and know what the system is oh in a 6 day period.

guys this is going to fast and furious time period this week.

I'm also hearing NBC will do a regional opening not sure fully yet, but

PIT @ PHI, CHI @ LA NYR @ BOS are teams that could be on NBC at 3pm on Saturday.

NHL network is planning a Doubleheader not sure if it will include the pre and post show.

But NHL CI will have some if NHL doesn't. 

lets get ready to ride guys.


----------



## la24philly

here's a site for sore eyes.

the Toronto Maple leafs have the ICE ready

http://twitter.yfrog.com/kfex3izpj


----------



## la24philly

I have a copy of what the NHL sent to the flyers when they sent the schedule to them the other day.

I don't think the NHL wanted people to see this, but lol we got great friends to took a camera picture of this

http://www.crossingbroad.com/2013/01/heres-the-full-flyers-schedule.html


----------



## la24philly

I noticed in mid feb we got a 6 road games in 10 days infact flyers first 18 games 12 on road, and then in late march we got a 5 days off which Is weird. I would have rather had some of those days used during this road stretch but atleast they are all on east coast


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Bucatrain40 said:


> Called this morning and talked to a Directv agent,and they told me the only thing they saw for Center Ice was a $14.99 for 4 months startin January 19th.





trh said:


> Almost free. If that ends up being the price.


Is that $14.99 a month for 4 months equalling $59.96 or is it $14.99 for all 4 months?


----------



## la24philly

NHL network finally going to start covering hockey.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649880&navid=nhl:topheads


----------



## TheRatPatrol

la24philly said:


> NHL network finally going to start covering hockey.
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649880&navid=nhl:topheads


Its about time. I still haven't seen anything on there about the new season yet.


----------



## Bucatrain40

4 payments of $14.99, for a total of $59.96.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

My calls yielded the following information: pricing is $14.99 x 4 months = $59.96 for CI, free preview from 1/19 to 1/31, and if you are on auto renewal and do not like that pricing you need to call in and cancel by the 18th or you are locked in for the season, since you cannot cancel sports subscriptions once the season starts.


----------



## Hoosier205

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> My calls yielded the following information: pricing is $14.99 x 4 months = $59.96 for CI, free preview from 1/19 to 1/31, and if you are on auto renewal and do not like that pricing you need to call in and cancel by the 18th or you are locked in for the season, since you cannot cancel sports subscriptions once the season starts.


Stop spreading false information. Yes, the price will be $14.99 for 4 months. Auto-renewal subs will have one week from the 19th to cancel however. Auto-renewal subs WILL NOT be locked in if they fail to cancel by the 18th. This isn't a typical situation. They have no time to begin the normal auto-renew process. Adjustments have been made to deal with these circumstances.


----------



## la24philly

update



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Hearing once MOU is signed by NHL and NHLPA - we're still waiting and don't know exactly when - signings/trades legal 2 hours after that.


so were getting closer to them signing the MOU, then a 2 hour grace period will follow and then I believe GM's will be allowed to start signing and doing whatever.

NHLPA I'm hoping we have news by 8pm. Cause once teams can start signing free agents, trades, etc. those guys have to get on flights and get to training camp.

I'll bet players are standing buy ready to fly tonight.


----------



## trh

NHLPA just released that they have ratified the CBA (no numbers out yet though). 

So MOU is the last thing.


----------



## trh

Hoosier205 said:


> Stop spreading false information.


He is only repeating what he was told by a CSR (and the same thing others have been told).



Hoosier205 said:


> Auto-renewal subs will have one week from the 19th to cancel however.


CSRs are saying you have until the 19th to cancel -- not the 26th.



Hoosier205 said:


> Auto-renewal subs WILL NOT be locked in if they fail to cancel by the 18th.


Not according to the CSRs.



Hoosier205 said:


> Adjustments have been made to deal with these circumstances.


Then someone needs to get those adjustments out to the people on the phones and the online chat CSRs because they don't know.


----------



## trh

Brian Burke's press conference was a classic. 

Someone suggested make Burke GM of the Rangers and then with Tort as Coach, the press conferences would be epic.


----------



## Hoosier205

"trh" said:


> He is only repeating what he was told by a CSR (and the same thing others have been told).
> 
> CSRs are saying you have until the 19th to cancel -- not the 26th.
> 
> Not according to the CSRs.
> 
> Then someone needs to get those adjustments out to the people on the phones and the online chat CSRs because they don't know.


According to who? A few people who spoke to frontline CSR's? It took very little effort for me to get the correct information and it fell right in line with common sense dictates. The idea that they would not alter the way this is normally handled considering the circumstances is ridiculous and illogical.

This just happened. There are a lot of moving parts involved. Considering that the completion of this mess only happened over the course of the last three days...it's not surprising that providers and the NHL are still in the process of coordinating every aspect of this year's Center Ice package.


----------



## la24philly

breaking news: the NHL Players have voted and approve and have ratified the CBA



> NHLPA ‏@NHLPA
> 
> CBA Update: Players vote to ratify new Collective Bargaining Agreement with NHL owners: http://ply.rs/gLdQX


The only thing left to officially end all of this

is D Fehr signing the the memorandum of understanding. A legal binding court document, that's what the lawyers and NHL and NHL PA have been working on all day.

but the results of the VOTE of the players are in and have voted in favor of deal so very good ne

FEHR IT ALL COMES DOWN TO YOUR SIGNATURE ON THAT MOU.


----------



## la24philly

I just found a tweet on the voting % of the vote.



> Renaud Lavoie ‏@RenLavoieRDS
> 98% of players voted yes. New CBA will be in place when the MOU will be sign.


not bad 98% of players in favor of the deal very good %


----------



## Hoosier205

Fehr still has to sign and people are surprised a frontline CSR hasn't received every last detail. Wow...


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Stop spreading false information. Yes, the price will be $14.99 for 4 months. Auto-renewal subs will have one week from the 19th to cancel however. Auto-renewal subs WILL NOT be locked in if they fail to cancel by the 18th. This isn't a typical situation. They have no time to begin the normal auto-renew process. Adjustments have been made to deal with these circumstances.


That's not what multiple calls to retention informed me. Can you please document this exception process that DirecTV supposedly has put in place for the NHL Center Ice package?

Do people really want to take the chance that they will correctly apply some exception?! They don't even know about these "adjustments"! Like I said, if people do not like the pricing and are on auto renewal, best to cancel by the 18th.


----------



## la24philly

here is the actual result of player voting breakdown



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Player ratification vote: 667 yes, 12 no - 98.2 percent. 679 of 763 players voted (89 percent


so there were 763 players total I thought it was 750 anyways, il be the 84 players that didn't vote really didn't have to.

I wonder who voted NO lol


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Fehr still has to sign and people are surprised a frontline CSR hasn't received every last detail. Wow...


Retention are now considered frontline CSRs?

Every documented fact indicates people need to cancel by the 18th before getting locked in.

But hey, let's wait until the 26th, some guy on the internet who can't back up his claims with any level of documentation says trust me, "adjustments" have been made.:lol:


----------



## Hoosier205

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> Retention are now considered frontline CSRs?
> 
> Every documented fact indicates people need to cancel by the 18th before getting locked in.
> 
> But hey, let's wait until the 26th, some guy on the internet who can't back up his claims with any level of documentation says trust me, "adjustments" have been made.:lol:


Please show me the documented facts that pertain directly to the ending of a lockout that leaves only a week until the start of a season. Good luck with that. The information you have quoted deals with the normal process that allows for a much longer timeline to deal with pricing and auto-renewal. Unique situation...special circumstances...necessary adjustments.


----------



## trh

Hoosier205 said:


> It took very little effort for me to get the correct information and it fell right in line with common sense dictates.


Care to share this information with the rest of us?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Unique situation...special circumstances...necessary adjustments.


The board thanks you for putting their money on the line based on your assumption.:nono2: Now why don't you let people draw their own conclusions and do what they want, without you ramming your opinion down people's throats?


----------



## trh

la24philly said:


> here is the actual result of player voting breakdown
> 
> so there were 763 players total I thought it was 750 anyways, il be the 84 players that didn't vote really didn't have to.


Thanks for posting the results.


----------



## Mariah2014

60 dollars is still a good deal. Under normal circumstances this number of games would have been about 108 dollars and the half season around 100 dollars. I would have liked free too, but I'm happy that I'm still saving over what I figured it would be.


----------



## Hoosier205

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> The board thanks you for putting their money on the line based on your assumption.:nono2: Now why don't you let people draw their own conclusions and do what they want, without you ramming your opinion down people's throats?


As soon as you stop spreading false information that defies logic. I prefer to provide people with accurate information rather than what you are offering.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

trh said:


> Care to share this information with the rest of us?


He's lying. And he's willing to tell people what to do about their money just to prolong yet another pointless argument, one in which he is again wrong.


----------



## Hoosier205

"trh" said:


> Care to share this information with the rest of us?


Auto-renewal subs will have a grace period to cancel.


----------



## bnwrx

Let's all try to keep cooler heads on this one. We have a week before the 19th, and I'm sure there will be more info available before then....

Here's a thought , take a break and watch the 2nd half of the Bronco/Ravens game. Should be thrilling.....:feelbette


----------



## Hoosier205

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> He's lying. And he's willing to tell people what to do about their money just to prolong yet another pointless argument, one in which he is again wrong.


...why exactly would I lie about this? You seem to be defensive because your assumptions were false. Auto-renew subs get a grace period. You're welcome.


----------



## Lord Vader

mshaw2715 said:


> 60 dollars is still a good deal. Under normal circumstances this number of games would have been about 108 dollars and the half season around 100 dollars. I would have liked free too, but I'm happy that I'm still saving over what I figured it would be.


$60 is a good deal from DirecTV when other providers may be offering it at no charge?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> As soon as you stop spreading false information that defies logic. I prefer to provide people with accurate information rather than what you are offering.


DirecTV website and Retention Department = documented and factual information

Hoosier205 = undocumented lies about some sort of "adjustments"

Cancel your CI subscription by the 18th folks if you don't want to get locked in to the package price. Another fact is you have a free preview until the 31st.


----------



## Hoosier205

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> DirecTV website and Retention Department = documented and factual information
> 
> Hoosier205 = undocumented lies about some sort of "adjustments"
> 
> Cancel your CI subscription by the 18th folks if you don't want to get locked in to the package price. Another fact is you have a free preview until the 31st.


We'll see. I'm sure you'll be absolutely silent when my statements are verified.


----------



## trh

What is you source? Please share so we can evaluate your information.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

trh said:


> What is you source? Please share so we can evaluate your information.


He has no source, which is why he has refused multiple reasonable requests for it. Sure, he's making a logical leap, but I'm not willing to put my money on the line based on assumptions. I'll wait until the 18th before making my final decision, but if nothing changes between now and then I will cancel to avoid getting locked in. You can always enjoy the freeview and then sign up. I would expect some period to make that decision, but as of now that is not the case.

I don't see what the big issue is with discussing that here, but some people just like to argue.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> We'll see. I'm sure you'll be absolutely silent when my statements are verified.


They may very well turn out to be true, but right now they're just guesses.


----------



## trh

> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> For all those asking,there is nothing nefarious about MOU taking so long. Legalities of the document demand it get done properly.


Hope they get it signed tonight. 
And this week is going to be busy with trades and signings. 
Luongo to Toronto or Philly?


----------



## trh

Wow. Took the dog for a walk/run and came back to find the MOU has been signed!



> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> Can confirm NHL and NHLPA have signed a Memoradum of Understanding. Schedule coming soon.Trades and Waivers start in 2 hrs. Camps Sunday.


----------



## trh

Some other tweets lighting up tonight:



> John Shannon ‏@JSportsnet
> Told after 2 spectacular Shoot out goals in KHL All-star game, Pavel Datsyuk will return to Detroit on Monday.


NHL Master Schedule here: *http://www.nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=85750&navid=DL|NHL|home* (starts on the 19th).



> Hockey Buzz Eklund ‏@Eklund
> One VERY strong source tells me Luongo to the Leafs is "only a Matter of time. You could e5 it." (I am not e5 "ing" it, but a solid e4)


Drop the puck!


----------



## la24philly

finally the final requirement has been completed



> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> Rejoice hockey fans. NHL and NHLPA have signed off on CBA MOU. Lockout is over!





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> NHL schedule will be released tonight. Camps open Sunday





> Pierre LeBrun ‏@Real_ESPNLeBrun
> 
> For this season only - trade deadline will be April 3 while free agency opens July 5


finally after nearly 4 months of watching and covering all of this is the official end of the lockout. Teams can now being making trades


----------



## la24philly

I want to personally thank everyone who has been apart of this from DBS, to all of you who like hockey, and care about all of this. 

to the usual hockey contributors, TRL, ratpatrol, etc you guys were great.

we now can get back to covering games, trades, etc.

FINALLLLLLLLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO THE NHL


----------



## HGuardian

Full schedule is out.

http://www.nhl.com/schedules/20122013.html


----------



## la24philly

yes all schedule is out nhl.com

tsn.ca reactions etc, yes finally we can all make plans now


----------



## la24philly

there is a 2 hour grace to let all teams know and GM and

starting at midnight teams can then be business as usual



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> It's business as usual - trades and signings - in the NHL starting at midnight ET. #boom


----------



## la24philly

time to celebrate


----------



## trh

I dumped the season scheduled into Excel (have to match it up with my travel schedule to see whether CI will be worth it this year).

720 games spread over 99 days
No days with all 30 teams playing on the same day.
Jan 19, March 16 and April 27 (last day of regular season) all have 13 games (I liked having all teams play on the last day like they did last year).

It looks like NBC will only have overlapping regional games on Jan 19 (Pittsburgh @ Philadelphia and Chicago @ LA all at 3PM eastern) and Feb 17 (Pittsburgh @ Buffalo 12:30 PM eastern and LA @ Chicago @ 1:30 PM eastern). 

So it looks like those of us on the east coast won't be able to see the cup presented to LA.


----------



## trh

> Tampa Bay Lightning ‏@TBLightning
> As a thank you to fans the Lightning will pick up Ticketmaster fees on tix purchased on Monday until Midnight. Details: http://tbl.li/Ss0pec


Tampa Bay has a limited number of season tickets being sold for $200 ($8.33 per ticket). Single game tickets also go on sale on Monday.

Espo mentioned on XM this past week that the owner (Jeff Vinik) has been extremely forward-thinking during the lockout. Tampa Bay didn't lay off any of their staff and he actually gave all staff paid 2.5 weeks of vacation over the holidays. Also, Vinik had made a commitment to donate $50,000 at each home game this season to specific charities ($50,000 x 41 original games = $2,050,000). Even though they weren't playing, he still donated $50,000 to the designated charities on the dates there would have been a home game. Earned him (and the team) a lot of goodwill with the community.


----------



## HGuardian

trh said:


> So it looks like those of us on the east coast won't be able to see the cup presented to LA.


Won't that game be on Center Ice free preview for those in the opposite markets?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

trh said:


> Tampa Bay has a limited number of season tickets being sold for $200 ($8.33 per ticket). Single game tickets also go on sale on Monday.
> 
> Espo mentioned on XM this past week that the owner (Jeff Vinik) has been extremely forward-thinking during the lockout. Tampa Bay didn't lay off any of their staff and he actually gave all staff paid 2.5 weeks of vacation over the holidays. Also, Vinik had made a commitment to donate $50,000 at each home game this season to specific charities ($50,000 x 41 original games = $2,050,000). Even though they weren't playing, he still donated $50,000 to the designated charities on the dates there would have been a home game. Earned him (and the team) a lot of goodwill with the community.


Wow, that's good stuff!


----------



## la24philly

TSN releases there broadcast schedule

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=413417


----------



## la24philly

NHL Network coverage starts tomorrow

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=649880

NHL Network US - schedule

http://www.nhl.com/ice/schedulebyseason.htm?season=20122013&gameType=2&team=&network=NHLN-US&venue=


----------



## TheRatPatrol

la24philly said:


> I want to personally thank everyone who has been apart of this from DBS, to all of you who like hockey, and care about all of this.
> 
> to the usual hockey contributors, TRL, ratpatrol, etc you guys were great.
> 
> we now can get back to covering games, trades, etc.
> 
> FINALLLLLLLLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO THE NHL


Thank you for all that you have done, keeping us up to date with everything.

Lets play HOCKEY!


----------



## la24philly

this just in



> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie
> 
> Trades and signings are now legally permitted in the NHL


NHL gives the OK, Gm's can start making business moves


----------



## trh

This was from just before the lock-out, but I think the parts that still pertain will be implemented.


> By Sean Leahy | Puck Daddy - Thu, Aug 30, 2012 12:19 PM EDT
> While the NHL and the NHLPA are still hammering out details on a new collective bargaining agreement, it's still business as usual for the league as on Thursday morning the national television schedules for the 2012-13 season were released, including those on NBC and NBC Sports Network. (Here are the CBC, RDS, TSN, NHL Network US schedules.)
> 
> Here are the NBC highlights:
> 
> Throughout the season, NBC Sports Group once again will offer hockey fans in the U.S. more than 100 games across NBC and NBC Sports Network. NBC Sports Network will air NHL games three consecutive nights each week on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Wednesday nights will be *exclusive*, and in January, NBC Sports Network will add a second *exclusive *night on Sundays, giving NHL fans four straight nights of hockey action. The network will include a live pre-game (NHL Live™) and post-game (NHL Overtime™) show before and after every telecast. [strike]NBC Sports Network also will televise NHL All-Star Weekend live from Columbus, Ohio, Jan. 25-27, 2013. Coverage includes the NHL All-Star Player Fantasy Draft™, NHL All-Star Skills Competition™ and the NHL® All-Star Game.[/strike]
> 
> [strike]For the second consecutive season, NHL on NBC broadcast coverage launches on Thanksgiving Friday, with the 2012 Discover NHL Thanksgiving Showdown™ featuring the Boston Bruins playing host to the New York Rangers at 1:00 p.m. ET. NBC will follow up that broadcast with the 2013 Bridgestone NHL Winter Classic® on Tuesday, Jan. 1, at Michigan Stadium on the campus of the University of Michigan, [/strike] before airing the weekly "Game of the Week" beginning Jan. 20. On Feb. 17, Hockey Day in America will be expanded to a triple-header, with two afternoon games on NBC followed by evening game on NBC Sports Network.


I hate the exclusive games (but I understand them).

"Feb 17, Hockey Day in America" (part of the larger Hockey Weekend Across America). Why is NBC only covering games on Sunday (the 17th); why no games on Saturday??


----------



## Baldmaga

Because it's "Hockey DAY" not "Hockey WEEKEND"


----------



## fireponcoal

Flyers want Subban but instead have picked up Kurtis Foster. He's no substitute.. 

Oilers don't play first game until Sunday the 20th unfortunately for me. Was looking forward to taking part in all of the first day excitement..

Also noticed that the NHL Network will be showing the CHL top prospects game on Weds the 16th of Jan. I'm very happy about this..


CBC/Scotiabank Hockey Day in Canada will be on Feb 5th this year so let us hope NHL Net will be covering at least some of it.. I would imagine yes but one truly never knows about these things. Last year they covered the first half of the day and I would be happy if they gave us the same coverage this year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## la24philly

fireponcoal said:


> Flyers want Subban but instead have picked up Kurtis Foster. He's no substitute..
> 
> Oilers don't play first game until Sunday the 20th unfortunately for me. Was looking forward to taking part in all of the first day excitement..
> 
> Also noticed that the NHL Network will be showing the CHL top prospects game on Weds the 16th of Jan. I'm very happy about this..
> 
> CBC/Scotiabank Hockey Day in Canada will be on Feb 5th this year so let us hope NHL Net will be covering at least some of it.. I would imagine yes but one truly never knows about these things. Last year they covered the first half of the day and I would be happy if they gave us the same coverage this year. Fingers crossed.


well we needed to sign someone, and we him to be in camp on day 1 to learn the system. Chris pronger is finished as a player.

Can we still get subban, they are going to try. he is a free agent on july 5.

grossman is also a possible pro long injury who we might have to get a reaplacement for.


----------



## fireponcoal

Ok, 60 bucks for CI this season. Not sure I'm feeling that price unless the online is included as well. May in fact go that route if I'm going to pay Sixty dollars. At least that way I give myself as many options as possible with even Canadian feeds presented in HD.. 

Fug the PQ perfectionists! What I've had in the past though Gamecenter is quite good..


----------



## la24philly

fireponcoal said:


> Ok, 60 bucks for CI this season. Not sure I'm feeling that price unless the online is included as well. May in fact go that route if I'm going to pay Sixty dollars. At least that way I give myself as many options as possible with even Canadian feeds presented in HD..
> 
> Fug the PQ perfectionists! What I've had in the past though Gamecenter is quite good..


I think theres a chance NHL GCL will be free


----------



## fireponcoal

That might perhaps push me into purchasing the D* product. I personally don't see that happening simply due to the fact that the team that runs the online version seems considerably smaller then the one that runs the MLB equivalent. I simply get the feeling that it would strain that team to the point of exhaustion if it was offered without some kind of payment.


----------



## la24philly

Expect this week, now that its a fresh business week.

All tv providers will be updating the TV schedules, will also start to see NHL Center ice info out / NHL GCL.

The programming guides should begin to start showing hockey games.

NHL network has started there season preview, last night they did a 2 hour preview of the Northeast division, replays are on now.

7pm tonight a 2 hour preview for the Atlantic division.

Each division will get its own 2 hr preview through the week, beginning at 7pm each night.

if you haven't seen it, they got a new studio, NHL network looked very good last night the show was much improved.


----------



## la24philly

first day of practice was insane,

titled WHAT BOYCOTT the fans showed up in masses the biggest for a practice close to 5,000 showed up for practice lol.

flyers will hold a open practice at the wells fargo center on Thursday free of charge but you gotta get a ticket but its free. free parking, hot dogs, giveaways, etc.

here is the 2 min video they looked great.

http://www.csnphilly.com/hockey-phi...-fans-flock-to-camp?blockID=823025&feedID=704


----------



## la24philly

NHL game center live site has been taken down.

They are doing maintenance on it. It will be up sometime this week.


----------



## eriksat1

No word yet on Dish Network NHL Center Ice pricing?? Come on the puck drops in 5 days.


----------



## la24philly

NHL gamecenter live site is up now, and its available for purchase.

https://gamecenter.nhl.com/nhlgc/secure/gclsignup

1 payment of 49.99 or 2 payments 24.99

I went with 2 payments, I Just signed up and I'm all set.


----------



## la24philly

oh also I noticed you also get NHL Vault included with NHL GCL


----------



## fireponcoal

I subscribed to GCL with the two payments. Last time i did this the first half of the season was fine while the second half was pretty botched or at least it was through the PS3. Hope they cleaned it up a bit since then. The product when working was great and the two payment option won't break the bank so I'm more then willing to take a gamble. The Canadian feeds looked spectacular in HD and I was glad to have them in addition to Center Ice. 

I wonder if the App on the Panasonic plasma that i own will be working? The last time I checked it was posting as a canceled App. I really hope that was the case because of the strike.

Anyway, Go Oilers. To a lesser extent, Go Flyers!


----------



## psunate77

How do I get the Gamecenter App for Ipad?


----------



## la24philly

psunate77 said:


> How do I get the Gamecenter App for Ipad?


http://gamecenter.nhl.com/nhlgc/cdsignup.jsp


----------



## trh

Still haven't decided whether I'm in for this year. Forgot to compare the schedule with my travel schedule today.

I also wonder if they got the nomad working with CI this year. Just another twist in trying to make a decision.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

trh said:


> Still haven't decided whether I'm in for this year. Forgot to compare the schedule with my travel schedule today.
> 
> I also wonder if they got the nomad working with CI this year. Just another twist in trying to make a decision.


How would you use Nomad with CI? Personally I have found Nomad clunky, but are you talking about recording games to your DVR and transferring to Nomad for offline viewing later? Just curious if I'm missing something cool.


----------



## trh

BuffaloDenny said:


> ... are you talking about recording games to your DVR and transferring to Nomad for offline viewing later?


That is exactly what I'm talking about, but it didn't work last year (on CI channels only; NBC, NHLN and my RSNs worked fine).


----------



## trh

Washington Post has a time-lapsed video showing the ice going down in Washington : *Washington Video*

Glad to see it doesn't say "Thank You Fans".


----------



## BuffaloDenny

trh said:


> That is exactly what I'm talking about, but it didn't work last year (on CI channels only; NBC, NHLN and my RSNs worked fine).


Didn't know you couldn't transfer your DVR recordings of certain channels to Nomad. In this case I guess it doesn't really matter because aren't most CI games mirrored from RSN's? I know they open up the Sabres RSN during games, so you would just need to be cognizant to record that channel. I have a manual recording programmed in to get my games, but I never moved them to Nomad.


----------



## trh

BuffaloDenny said:


> Didn't know you couldn't transfer your DVR recordings of certain channels to Nomad.


There are certain items, like PPV and (I think) on-demand, that you can't transfer to your nomad.



BuffaloDenny said:


> In this case I guess it doesn't really matter because aren't most CI games mirrored from RSN's? I know they open up the Sabres RSN during games, so you would just need to be cognizant to record that channel.


But it did matter. Case Management had me try this (recording from an RSN that I don't normally get but was 'open' because it had a hockey game that was on CI). I couldn't transfer those to the nomad either.

What Case Management eventually told me was that nomad considered CI games as PPV and I couldn't transfer those to the nomad. They said they were fixing that and it would be completed before this season started. Since they've had a few extra months to work on it, I'm hoping it will work now.


----------



## loudo

It sure would be nice to have a nice mix channel like the one MLB has. The one we have had over the past few years is very primitive, when it is even working. ​


----------



## madmax569

trh said:


> There are certain items, like PPV and (I think) on-demand, that you can't transfer to your nomad.
> 
> But it did matter. Case Management had me try this (recording from an RSN that I don't normally get but was 'open' because it had a hockey game that was on CI). I couldn't transfer those to the nomad either.
> 
> What Case Management eventually told me was that nomad considered CI games as PPV and I couldn't transfer those to the nomad. They said they were fixing that and it would be completed before this season started. Since they've had a few extra months to work on it, I'm hoping it will work now.


Hey, I made an account here since I actually have knowledge on the piece of crap nomad and why it will not record CI. The problem lies with the fact that when the game ends, directv cuts off the channel but the recording still continues. This causes some sort of problem with the nomad. The same thing happens when I recorded the red wings on FS detroit. When the game ended, the channel was blacked out as I was not subscribed and it flubbed up the nomad. However, I purchased the stupid sports pack (my wife NEEDED her red wings fix) so FS detroit never shut off when the game ended (since we subscribed to it in addition to CI) and all recordings successfully transferred to the nomad. You could test this by recording 10 minutes worth of CI on the pay channels and then you should be able to successfully transfer that. My information does not help you since you have no way of stopping the recording before directv cuts off the feed but at least this way you know what the actual problem is... which is apparently not known to the directv techs.


----------



## spiketoo

I think this happens every year. Even though a CI subscriber, are 'exhibition' games blacked out? Like the Wings game currently on FSD?


----------



## trh

madmax569 said:


> Hey, I made an account here since I actually have knowledge on the piece of crap nomad and why it will not record CI. The problem lies with the fact that when the game ends, directv cuts off the channel but the recording still continues. This causes some sort of problem with the nomad. The same thing happens when I recorded the red wings on FS detroit. When the game ended, the channel was blacked out as I was not subscribed and it flubbed up the nomad. However, I purchased the stupid sports pack (my wife NEEDED her red wings fix) so FS detroit never shut off when the game ended (since we subscribed to it in addition to CI) and all recordings successfully transferred to the nomad. You could test this by recording 10 minutes worth of CI on the pay channels and then you should be able to successfully transfer that. My information does not help you since you have no way of stopping the recording before directv cuts off the feed but at least this way you know what the actual problem is... which is apparently not known to the directv techs.


Welcome madmax and thanks for the input.

You 'stop' the recording by setting it to manually record. Which is what I always did because the CI games are scheduled for six hours (IIRC). Even a 30 minute manually-recorded CI game wouldn't transfer over to the nomad (and I tried in/on SD, HD, HR24, HR22, HR23 at case management's request).

nomad isn't 100%, but it also isn't a 'piece of crap.' I travel a lot and it is a fantastic way to watch my shows in locations where I can't stream (like an airplane).


----------



## loudo

Red Wings got a scrimmage game on now on FSDetHD, but it is blacked out. I wish they would open it up to those who are on auto renewal.


----------



## trh

Maybe not open up the RSNs or a CI channel, but how about the freaking NHL Network cover some of this stuff.

You want to get hockey back out in front of the fans and you have your own network. You would think you could use one to accomplish the other. 

Oh, I forgot. They didn't even have any live coverage of the press conferences following the CBA agreement or any other late breaking news.

Worst league network channel.


----------



## trh

I saw this on www.dallasnews.com in their announcement about the free NHL CI preview. It said these were available on digital cable for those with NHL CI:



> MULTI-SCREEN MOSAIC: The popular rotating mosaic of multiple screens that shows all the live action games being played around the league, along with score, time clock and channel location is back for another season. The multi-screen mosaic can be found on the "Game 14" channel of the system's package lineup.
> 
> SAME DAY REPLAYS: Each live game is re-aired beginning approximately one hour after live play ends so that fans can see games they might have missed. Each game will replay in its entirety, repeated continuously overnight and the next day, on the same channel, until the following day's live games begin.


Anyone ever use/watch these? Any good?


----------



## la24philly

trh said:


> I saw this on www.dallasnews.com in their announcement about the free NHL CI preview. It said these were available on digital cable for those with NHL CI:
> 
> Anyone ever use/watch these? Any good?


yup, they show replays almost an hour apart from games end, all night long until about noon following day


----------



## trh

trh said:


> Maybe not open up the RSNs or a CI channel, but how about the freaking NHL Network cover some of this stuff.
> 
> You want to get hockey back out in front of the fans and you have your own network. You would think you could use one to accomplish the other.
> 
> Oh, I forgot. They didn't even have any live coverage of the press conferences following the CBA agreement or any other late breaking news.
> 
> Worst league network channel.


I might need to retract part of this. NHL Network is showing the Wings Red/White Shootout right now.


----------



## islesfan

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but I've been an NHLCI sub since 1995, and I auto-renew each year. Will I still have to call on Saturday, or will I be re-subscribed like in regular years?


----------



## Hoosier205

islesfan;3163254 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but I've been an NHLCI sub since 1995, and I auto-renew each year. Will I still have to call on Saturday, or will I be re-subscribed like in regular years?


You won't have to call if you are on auto-renew. There will be a grace period allowing auto-renew subs to cancel after the start of the season as well.


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny said:


> DirecTV website and Retention Department = documented and factual information
> 
> Hoosier205 = undocumented lies about some sort of "adjustments"
> 
> Cancel your CI subscription by the 18th folks if you don't want to get locked in to the package price. Another fact is you have a free preview until the 31st.





Hoosier205 said:


> We'll see. I'm sure you'll be absolutely silent when my statements are verified.


Hmmm...


----------



## la24philly

I got Verizon Fios, just saw

the MLB extra innings logos are off, NHL CI logos are on channels 1470-1489 first 5 are HD.

I spoke with fios over phone, they are taking orders on Friday price 49.99.


----------



## boukengreen

loudo said:


> Red Wings got a scrimmage game on now on FSDetHD, but it is blacked out. I wish they would open it up to those who are on auto renewal.


same here just tried to watch the pens black and gold game with no luck


----------



## la24philly

penguins, wild, among teams having a scrimmage on.

They are on TV, but only in those markets.

NHL network actually was showing cut ins 

also NHL network team ORR vs Team cherry on Now prospect game for june draft


----------



## trh

Just a few observations this evening:

DirecTV finally has the CI preview listed on their site.
No CI channels in my guide yet
Still nothing posted on DirecTV that you have a grace period to cancel CI this season
Melrose on NHL Network. Yuck! Kathryn Tappen almost makes it worth watching. Almost (yes, I dislike Melrose that much!)
Over 18,000 at the Penguins scrimmage.


----------



## trh

And this from NHL Network press release:



> NEW YORK -- NHL Network-U.S. *will televise 78 live *games this regular season, focusing on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights and featuring eight double-headers, seven triple-headers and one quadruple-header. Regular-season coverage on NHL Network-U.S. gets underway on Saturday, January 19 at 7:00 p.m. ET. with the New York Rangers in Boston to take on the Bruins.
> 
> *On Saturday evenings*, NHL Network-U.S. again will broadcast CBC's Hockey Night in Canada programming beginning with the Scotiabank Hockey Tonight pre-game show at 6:30 p.m. ET, and Coaches Corner and Hotstove intermission programming during live game broadcasts.


I'm trying to figure out the HNIC paragraph. Unless the Rangers/Bruins game is HNIC this Saturday, I guess NHL Network isn't carrying HNIC every Saturday. Or are they not carrying the games, but only the pre- and intermission programming?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Hmmm...





trh said:


> Just a few observations this
> [*]Still nothing posted on DirecTV that you have a grace period to cancel CI this season
> [/LIST]


Still here and will continue to be hoosier. No matter what they end up doing, you were guessing at the time you claimed some sort of inside knowledge. Personally I don't care what they end up doing, because I did what I said I was gonna do and didn't take a chance and cancelled. I will renew at some point during the freeview and get a deal in the process. As I've said, to each their own. Unlike some DBs I try to help people on this board, but then based on numerous comments and PMs most people know what you're all about.


----------



## boukengreen

the replay for the pens game is shown


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny;3163519 said:


> Still here and will continue to be hoosier. No matter what they end up doing, you were guessing at the time you claimed some sort of inside knowledge. Personally I don't care what they end up doing, because I did what I said I was gonna do and didn't take a chance and cancelled. I will renew at some point during the freeview and get a deal in the process. As I've said, to each their own. Unlike some DBs I try to help people on this board, but then based on numerous comments and PMs most people know what you're all about.


You claimed I was lying. As I said, I knew you would remain silent when the grace period was confirmed. There will be a grace period according to Satelliteracer. Your way of "helping" was spreading false information that defied basic logic. Keep up the good...work.

I don't guess. I do my homework and come prepared with factual information.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> You claimed I was lying. As I said, I knew you would remain silent when the grace period was confirmed. There will be a grace period according to Satelliteracer. Your way of "helping" was spreading false information that defied basic logic. Keep up the good...work.
> 
> I don't guess. I do my homework and come prepared with factual information.


I'm here and I have been all week. I do have to work, so I don't have time to flex my internet muscles and troll around message boards all day, internet tough guy.

You were lying on Saturday when you said your "sources" have already made some "adjustments," as evidenced by your lack of providing any factual documentation from numerous posters seeking confirmation. Just because something turns out to be true doesn't make what you did true. BTW, still haven't seen these published confirmations directly from DirecTV, but I'll be here when they do. I thought you were always right, but guess you missed on that one too.


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny;3163538 said:


> I'm here and I have been all week. I do have to work, so I don't have time to flex my internet muscles and troll around message boards all day, internet tough guy.
> 
> You were lying on Saturday when you said your "sources" have already made some "adjustments," as evidenced by your lack of confirmation from numerous posters seeking confirmation. Just because something turns out to be true doesn't make what you did true. BTW, still haven't seen these published confirmations directly from DirecTV, but I'll be here when they do.


Your claims were false, yet you claim I was lying. Now that's funny! I'm just happy that I was able to correct your misguided advice. You're welcome.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Your claims were false, yet you claim I was lying. Now that's funny! I'm just happy that I was able to correct your misguided advice. You're welcome.


My response was that I would cancel if they did not publish an update to their longstanding policy of not being allowed to cancel sports subscriptions after the season started. Nothing has been published, I have cancelled.

You claim to be connected with inside sources informing and assuring you that "adjustments" have been made. This was on Saturday, and you have still not provided one iota of evidence that you were privvy to this information, thus making you a liar.

This seems hard for you to follow, but the bottom line is if and when they do provide a grace period, that act in and of itself does nothing to disprove you lied, until you can prove otherwise.


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny said:


> My response was that I would cancel if they did not publish an update to their longstanding policy of not being allowed to cancel sports subscriptions after the season started. Nothing has been published, I have cancelled.
> 
> You claim to be connected with inside sources informing and assuring you that "adjustments" have been made. This was on Saturday, and you have still not provided one iota of evidence that you were privvy to this information, thus making you a liar.
> 
> This seems hard for you to follow, but the bottom line is if and when they do provide a grace period, that act in and of itself does nothing to disprove you lied, until you can prove otherwise.


Now you are just making things up that never happened. I never once claimed to be "connected with inside sources." All it took was a single phone call to the executive support team. I never once lied. You certainly have nothing to show that I did. You accused me of lying. I predicted that you would remain silent when it came time to recant and you have by refusing to acknowledge that your accusations were false.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> Now you are just making things up that never happened. I never once claimed to be "connected with inside sources." All it took was a single phone call to the executive support team. I never once lied. You certainly have nothing to show that I did. You accused me of lying. I predicted that you would remain silent when it came time to recant and you have by refusing to acknowledge that your accusations were false.


Uh, what accusations? Talk about making things up. I never "claimed" anything, I just simply stated that for me personally I was gonna cancel auto-renew based on the season start date and package availability being on the same date, fearing if I didn't like the package price I might end up being locked in because their current policy clearly states you cannot cancel once the season starts. That's all I said. For whatever reason, and I think most people here know why, you took umbrage with that and have hijacked the thread and tried to bully your way through proving you're right, by whatever means.

You also said that I would be silent when what you were predicting, but presenting as fact at the time, came to fruition (see 5 posts up - losing track of your lies)? I am here, so that was wrong. You did not say I would remain silent when it came time to recant my "accusations." In fact, I have said numerous times that it was likely they would end up implementing some form of grace period, I'm just not taking the chance. The difference was you were spouting that adjustments have been made, but could not provide any information on what or how or when this plan would be implemented, because in fact there was nothing in place at the time. I call that lying.


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny;3163565 said:


> Uh, what accusations? Talk about making things up. I never "claimed" anything, I just simply stated that for me personally I was gonna cancel auto-renew based on the season start date and package availability being on the same date, fearing if I didn't like the package price I might end up being locked in because their current policy clearly states you cannot cancel once the season starts. That's all I said. For whatever reason, and I think most people here know why, you took umbrage with that and have hijacked the thread and tried to bully your way through proving you're right, by whatever means.
> 
> You also said that I would be silent when what you were predicting, but presenting as fact at the time, came to fruition (see 5 posts up - losing track of your lies)? I am here, so that was wrong. You did not say I would remain silent when it came time to recant my "accusations." In fact, I have said numerous times that it was likely they would end up implementing some form of grace period, I'm just not taking the chance. The difference was you were spouting that adjustments have been made, but could not provide any information on what or how or when this plan would be implemented, because in fact there was nothing in place at the time. I call that lying.


You accused me of lying. I was not. You've chosen not to admit that your accusations were false. That tells me all I need to know and it makes it clear to everyone else as well. In the end, you were wrong and I was right. That may not be something you are accustomed to, but I am.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Hoosier205 said:


> You accused me of lying. I was not. You've chosen not to admit that your accusations were false. That tells me all I need to know and it makes it clear to everyone else as well. In the end, you were wrong and I was right. That may not be something you are accustomed to, but I am.


Lies built upon lies does not make you right. And the PM's tell me everything I need to know about what everyone here thinks of you. I could care less what you think.


----------



## Hoosier205

BuffaloDenny;3163570 said:


> Lies built upon lies does not make you right. And the PM's tell me everything I need to know about what everyone here thinks of you. I could care less what you think.


PM's. Right...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Not sure if this has been reported yet with three separate threads going, but the new NHL Game Center app is now available.


----------



## steve_launch

TheRatPatrol said:


> Not sure if this has been reported yet with three separate threads going, but the new NHL Game Center app is now available.


For which platform(s)?


----------



## steve_launch

trh said:


> And this from NHL Network press release:
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the HNIC paragraph. Unless the Rangers/Bruins game is HNIC this Saturday, I guess NHL Network isn't carrying HNIC every Saturday. Or are they not carrying the games, but only the pre- and intermission programming?


Yeah, it's obvious that NHL Network wants to show a couple of big US teams for their opening night. The NYR game is not on HNIC. The HNIC game is Montreal/Toronto and then Anaheim/Vancouver.

So they're doing the hodgepodge of having the HNIC pregame and Coach's Corner, mixed in with the Bruins/NYR game


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"steve_launch" said:


> For which platform(s)?


I'm guessing all. I got it both for my Android and iPad.


----------



## trh

cmasia said:


> 769 to 785 are now in the Guide.
> Just not populated with games yet....
> 
> But, oddly, no 770....


(from another thread)


----------



## trh

770 is now showing up in the guide and games are starting to show up for Saturday.


----------



## steve_launch

trh said:


> 770 is now showing up in the guide and games are starting to show up for Saturday.


No sign of CBCs games yet. Maybe planning to put them in 769 which doesn't have any games scheduled for Saturday yet...


----------



## trh

steve_launch said:


> No sign of CBCs games yet. Maybe planning to put them in 769 which doesn't have any games scheduled for Saturday yet...


Make sure you enter your zip code



steve_launch said:


> Interestingly enough I found this dtv schedule link on a search
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=1800012
> 
> *If you put in your zip code* it shows the games for Saturday and it is indeed showing the cbc games on 769. That is a good start, but hopefully they get the real guide updated soon


----------



## zmancartfan

Looks like the DirecTV schedule hasn't been updated with the newly-released schedule, yet. It's returning the 2013 schedule when you put in your ZIP code, but it's the original schedule as if there had been a full season.


----------



## trh

zmancartfan said:


> Looks like the DirecTV schedule hasn't been updated with the newly-released schedule, yet. It's returning the 2013 schedule when you put in your ZIP code, but it's the original schedule as if there had been a full season.


What I saw was the new schedule. Doesn't appear to be 100% populated, but those are from the new schedule.


----------



## zmancartfan

Yep, you're right. My fault. Not enough coffee yet this morning for me. It's not the complete schedule, but it is indeed the new schedule.

I remember during the season last year that schedule returned not just the CI games but also the nationally-televised ones, too. Hopefully it will be updated to do the same, as that web page was my prime source for setting my evening calendar...


----------



## trh

It has a couple of games listed for my RSN, so maybe this will have all that. The color code indicates it will also list games that are blacked-out in my zip code.

I put the entire schedule into a CSV file and then imported to my calendar. So I have the entire schedule on my smart phone and iPad. First thing I check when the wife says we're supposed to go out.


----------



## Peter305

steve_launch said:


> No sign of CBCs games yet. Maybe planning to put them in 769 which doesn't have any games scheduled for Saturday yet...


It is distinctly alarming that not only are there no CBC games showing but other games are listed on the usual CBC channels. If there are no CBC games I'll be cancelling.


----------



## bnwrx

Noticing that there is no Stats or Mix channel for CI. Wish there would those....


----------



## lardaig

As a Leafs fan, and a fan of superior Canadian NHL coverage, I am not happy about the loss of Canadian broadcasts...

nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=27197


----------



## lardaig

no mas HNIC broadcasts this season at all...

nhl.com/ice/page.htm?id=27197
also canadian broadcasts are blacked out on gamecenter live...it's almost as if these guys at the NHL want to fail.....


----------



## cmasia

Lardaig,

Don't give up hope... yet.

The article you linked is specifically for NHL *Centre* Ice, the Canadian version of NHL *Center* Ice.


----------



## Peter305

Yes this is the Canadian information. I think its time to start calling DirecTV....


----------



## steve_launch

Peter305 said:


> Yes this is the Canadian information. I think its time to start calling DirecTV....


Does anyone have good contact info for someone in the DirecTV sports department? I always get so frustrated talking to CSR's about specific sports programming when they have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about and instead give me a rehearsed message about DirecTV being the leader in sports...


----------



## la24philly

NHL Center ice is now for sale 49.99 Fios is doing the order only in installments 4 at 12.50 not bad



> THANK YOU FOR YOUR RECENT ORDER
> 
> Dear LOUIS,
> 
> Thank you for ordering the NHL Center Ice Subscription package.
> 
> As a reminder, by ordering NHL Center Ice Subscription, you have been enrolled in Verizon's automatic renewal program, which renews you each season at that season's renewal rate.


I just checked the channels 1470-1489 and they are on. I'm a bit surprised not to see a game schedule for tomorrow yet. All's I see is a blue screen with Sports Indemand logo.

I also tried pulling up the guide, it now reads NHL Center Ice, but when I scroll to tomorrow all day I don't see NHL hockey at 3pm or 7pm or later but I'm guessing that will get loaded tomorrow for the first day.


----------



## la24philly

what was great, last night over 15,000 came out to see a 2 hr practice. 

CSN did a great job showing the practice and season is sold out.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

We are not losing those feeds. That's for Canada only. That would be like saying NBCSN and NHLN are not available in NHLCI because they are available nationally. 

Make sense?


----------



## cmasia

Check 769 and 769 - 1 now...

Looking good for Saturday!


----------



## steve_launch

cmasia said:


> Check 769 and 769 - 1 now...
> 
> Looking good for Saturday!


For those of us stuck at work.. What does it say?


----------



## cmasia

Programming for Saturday at 3:00, 7:00, and 10:00 eastern.

Says "Title Not Available", but we all know it's the HNIC Tripleheader...


----------



## steve_launch

cmasia said:


> Programming for Saturday at 3:00, 7:00, and 10:00 eastern.
> 
> Says "Title Not Available", but we all know it's the HNIC Tripleheader...


Nice! Thx for the update.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

la24philly said:


> what was great, last night over 15,000 came out to see a 2 hr practice.
> 
> CSN did a great job showing the practice and season is sold out.


Yep, Sabres season is just about sold out too - pretty cool!


----------



## Peter305

cmasia said:


> Programming for Saturday at 3:00, 7:00, and 10:00 eastern.
> 
> Says "Title Not Available", but we all know it's the HNIC Tripleheader...


How do we "KNOW" this?


----------



## steve_launch

Peter305 said:


> How do we "KNOW" this?


Well we don't technically "KNOW" until the guide says so, but there are a number of indicators

- The CBC games were the only ones still missing from Saturday night's lineup
- Those timeslots correspond with the 3 games on CBC
- Last year, CBC HNIC was always on the first Center Ice channel, and they would use the same channel for all 3 games


----------



## cmasia

All 3 up now...

Senators v Jets @ 3:00
Leafs v Canadiens @ 7:00
Ducks v Canucks @ 10:00

And "Postgame" is listed for 12:30. Good news for "After Hours" fans.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Feels like Christmas Eve all over again. Can't wait for some Don Cherry and Satellite Hot Stove.


----------



## Peter305

TheRatPatrol said:


> Feels like Christmas Eve all over again. Can't wait for some Don Cherry and Satellite Hot Stove.


Well said. I'll still be holding my breath until they turn the feeds on and I hear

"Hello Canada, and hockey fans in the United States and Newfoundland...."


----------



## bnwrx

Well Folks its finally here and you know what......

Its a Great Day For Hockey!


----------



## zmancartfan

It looks like the schedule at http://www.directv.com/sports/nhl_schedules is starting to populate with the national games. It's still a little screwy, though. According to that schedule, the Wild is playing both Pittsburgh and Colorado tonight at 9 Eastern. I know it's a tight schedule and all, but that's a little tough.


----------



## bnwrx

zmancartfan said:


> It looks like the schedule at http://www.directv.com/sports/nhl_schedules is starting to populate with the national games. It's still a little screwy, though. According to that schedule, the Wild is playing both Pittsburgh and Colorado tonight at 9 Eastern. I know it's a tight schedule and all, but that's a little tough.


Noticed my Avs also have a double header tonight, a tough Home and Away day. Don't see many of those...:lol:


----------



## zmancartfan

bnwrx;3165012 said:


> Noticed my Avs also have a double header tonight, a tough Home and Away day. Don't see many of those...:lol:


Maybe they're doing split squad games? What, is this the first week of the preseason?


----------



## zmancartfan

bnwrx;3165012 said:


> Noticed my Avs also have a double header tonight, a tough Home and Away day. Don't see many of those...:lol:


Hmm. The Avs only show up for one game for me. 9:00 at the Wild. Something is definitely screwy.


----------



## boukengreen

so glad to be able to say this once again on a game day FLYERS SUCK AND GO PENS


----------



## trh

The other item with the DirecTV web site: The three Canadian games today are only showing on the web site as being on SD 769. Yet my guide has both SD 769 and HD 769-1. 

DirecTV just doesn't seem to do well when it comes to keeping updated information on their web site.


----------



## trh

boukengreen said:


> so glad to be able to say this once again on a game day FLYERS SUCK AND GO PENS


Yeah, I guess you've had to wait since last April when the Flyers knocked the Pens out of the playoffs. :lol:


----------



## eddieras

i'm trying to find out which feed NHL Network will show for the Bruin Ranger game-- seems from memory they don't often carry the MSG feed and i cannot take Jack Edwards! I'm trying to find other arrangements for the sound- perhaps XM - anyone know which feed they'll carry? I"m assuming my MSG will be blacked out.


----------



## Jimmy 440

HNIC is up & in HD on 769-1 !!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm getting "Network connection not available" on NHLGCL, anyone else getting this error?


----------



## Hoosier205

The Penguins/Flyers game is supposed to be on NBC in NYC according to both the guide and the schedule on NHL.com, but I am getting the Blackhawks/Kings game.


----------



## zmancartfan

Hoosier205;3165298 said:


> The Penguins/Flyers game is supposed to be on NBC in NYC according to both the guide and the schedule on NHL.com, but I am getting the Blackhawks/Kings game.


Same here in Cleveland.


----------



## zmancartfan

zmancartfan;3165301 said:


> Same here in Cleveland.


It just switched over to the Flyers /Pens game here.


----------



## Jimmy 440

They stayed in LA to show the ceremonies.The Flyers game started late.


----------



## fireponcoal

cmasia;3164577 said:


> All 3 up now...
> 
> Senators v Jets @ 3:00
> Leafs v Canadiens @ 7:00
> Ducks v Canucks @ 10:00
> 
> And "Postgame" is listed for 12:30. Good news for "After Hours" fans.


DVR set!


----------



## tdfxman

what channels does Dish Network use? I used to have Center Ice with DTV but now I have dish and don't know the #'s. I have an email saying free preview until 1-31.
thanks


----------



## la24philly

I think they ARE IN the 600's like 625 area


----------



## trh

DirecTV Guide question. My guide is set to one of my Favorites where I only the CI HD channels selected. I also have "Hide SD Duplicates" under settings. As I have in the past.

But in the past, when I would enter 770 on my remote, my receiver would actually go to HD 770-1. Now it goes to the SD 770. 

Is my memory wrong or has something changed?


----------



## Wildblue

I'm pissed beyond belief. Probably going to rant in a thread, Summary is that the NHL has blacked out ALL games to my area. Only option is to buy the "Multisports" pack which then gives only the ***ONE*** NHL Network channel. Of course, they're not showing the Avalanche game. Even if I WANTED to throw $150 or whatever at some sort of "Center Ice" package, there's no option.

I called Dish and they said they've been getting calls about this all day. You would think that, even if the NHL was going to be retarded about blackouts again, they'd at least move heaven and earth to show ALL games for the first couple weeks or so after this stupid lockout, so they could attempt to win back the public. Nope. Nothing.

NHL, if you won't even let me watch the hockey games, how in the world can you expect me to come back and be a fan again?


----------



## trh

Wildblue said:


> I'm pissed beyond belief. Probably going to rant in a thread, Summary is that the NHL has blacked out ALL games to my area. Only option is to buy the "Multisports" pack which then gives only the ***ONE*** NHL Network channel. Of course, they're not showing the Avalanche game. Even if I WANTED to throw $150 or whatever at some sort of "Center Ice" package, there's no option.
> 
> I called Dish and they said they've been getting calls about this all day. You would think that, even if the NHL was going to be retarded about blackouts again, they'd at least move heaven and earth to show ALL games for the first couple weeks or so after this stupid lockout, so they could attempt to win back the public. Nope. Nothing.
> 
> NHL, if you won't even let me watch the hockey games, how in the world can you expect me to come back and be a fan again?


Using zip 99501 for Anchorage (not sure where in Alaska you live), DirecTV doesn't have any hockey on your RSN. They only show hockey on the NHL Network or on CI (which for this shortened season is $59.96). But CI has a free preview on right now through the 31st. The Avs game was on channels 782 (Avs feed) and 783 (Wild feed). Did you check the CI channels? Were you getting any games on those channels (769-785)?


----------



## Wildblue

Yeah, again, I'm with Dish. I went through all options with the Dish customer service reps, which went really quick because there really aren't any. NHL has blacked out all games to my area, and there isn't a CI. (even if I *wanted* to pay big bucks for the package, which I don't) I guess the message the NHL is sending is that they don't want any NHL fans in Alaska...


----------



## trh

I see that Dish has CI for $49.99 this season, but with a note:


> May not be available in Alaska and Hawaii.


I don't see the same note on DirecTV's site. So not sure if this is just a Dish issue.


----------



## la24philly

great games all day

what did we learn

bruins, panthers, ducks, stars, blues, hawks, all looked very impressive


----------



## la24philly

now get some sleep all you, next game is at 1230pm

hockey is going to be fast, furious, a game everyday fast paced, playoff feel lets rocks, oh and yeah 2 football games on.


NBC doubleheader PHI @ BUF CHI @ PHX so you know what that means nbc online for you people in canada


----------



## boukengreen

man i'm going have to record the pens game tomorrow and watch it after the AFC title game. 

la24philly awesome game today hope the other ones this year go the same way lol


----------



## stoutman

InDemand has more HD, then Directv today. I never thought I would ever say that for any sports subscription.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Lets hope GCL works today.


----------



## la24philly

stoutman said:


> InDemand has more HD, then Directv today. I never thought I would ever say that for any sports subscription.


well time warner added 9 last year I think, FIOS has 5 which is what I got, I had Comcast before my area had 0 HD depended where you live.

I got FIOS.

Finally I have 5 HD channels, and they recycle them with late games.

so I got 8 HD games yesterday plus games on NBC and NHL N.

was great 10 of the 13 in HD.

today will be even great

6 games total 5 of them will be in HD.

PHI @ BUF NBC 1230pm

SJ @ CGY 6pm NHL CI ( CSN- BA SJ FEED / SNET -W VAN FEED)

PIT @ NYR 7pm NHL Network US ( ROOT PIT FEED / MSG NYR FEED)

DAL @ MIN 8pm NHL CI ( FS SW DAL FEED/ FS NO FS WI MIN FEED)

EDM @ VAN 9pm NHL CI ( SNET W VAN FEED and EDM FEED)

CHI @ PHX 10pm NBCSP ( TSN FEED / CSN CH FEED)

Anyways we also have a TripleHeader on national TV games.


----------



## trh

On a very positive note: My nomad is working on CI channels (at least on the HNIC game Anaheim @ Vancouver I recorded last night). 

I couldn't get a single CI game to transfer to my nomad last season. Case Management told me what the issue was and that they had a fix (they figured it out right at the end of the regular season and since there weren't any CI games during the playoffs, I couldn't test it last season). 

I'll try some more over the next couple of nights, but this goes a long way for me keeping CI this season.


----------



## TANK

Some fast ratings



> NBCSportsPR‏@NBCSportsPR
> 
> Pittsburgh (19.4), Philadelphia (7.8) & Chicago (6.6) local ratings r best-ever for non-WC reg-season gms on NBC. LA (1.5) is best since '07
> 
> 2.0 o'night for 2-game regional cov of Chi-LA & Pit-Phi is best 4 non-Winter Classic reg-season gm ever on NBC & up 67% vs '12 reg-seas avg
> 
> NBC's NHL coverage yesterday scores 2.0 overnight


Ratings are always high in the cities with teams playing.

The 2.0 isn't great but is decent for the NHL during a Sat afternoon .


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I love hockey!

Some great games on the last two days.

Was finally able to get NHL GCL working today, it was down yesterday.

I had 4 games going at once today.
NFL on main TV
hockey on my iPad, laptop, and cell phone using GCL :grin:

Very cool. 

Yeah I'm a puck head.


----------



## Lord Vader

Blackhawks looking mighty good because of Kaner's resurgence. Nice to see Phoenix get their comeuppance. 

Hossa on pace to get 96 goals this season.


----------



## bnwrx

Does anyone have a link to download an ical file for the "Full" NHL schedule?
Thanks...


----------



## trh

bnwrx said:


> Does anyone have a link to download an ical file for the "Full" NHL schedule?
> Thanks...


The NHL site used to do that, now it is only by team.

I have it in an excel CSV file which can be imported into most calendars. I can post it here, but I won't be back at my desk until later tonight and I'll have to convert it from eastern into mountain -- if you want it. Just PM me.


----------



## trh

bnwrx -- As discussed, her it is. It is in .XLS format (can't upload CSV files). So depending your calendar software, you might have to open this file and save as CSV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

FYI, I just got an email from GCL customer support, the PS3 app should be ready by the end of the month.


----------



## trh

trh said:


> bnwrx -- As discussed, her it is. It is in .XLS format (can't upload CSV files). So depending your calendar software, you might have to open this file and save as CSV.


bnwrx -- try the attached file.
1 - download file.
2 - rename file so extension is ics (not xls)
3 - open Sunbird
4 - under File tab, select Open Calendar File (or CTRL+O)
5 - navigate to where you saved the file and select.

You Sunbird calendar should be populated with all the games (with MTN time)


----------



## bnwrx

trh said:


> bnwrx -- try the attached file.
> 1 - download file.
> 2 - rename file so extension is ics (not xls)
> 3 - open Sunbird
> 4 - under File tab, select Open Calendar File (or CTRL+O)
> 5 - navigate to where you saved the file and select.
> 
> You Sunbird calendar should be populated with all the games (with MTN time)


Thank you!!! That worked!! I appreciate your efforts....


----------



## trh

bnwrx -- Try this one since ICS is obviously smarter than I am. Same instructions from above. 

1 - download file.
2 - rename file so extension is ics (not xls)
3 - open Sunbird
4 - under File tab, select Open Calendar File (or CTRL+O)
5 - navigate to where you saved the file and select.


----------



## dvdmth

Anyone know the correct start time for Sunday's Wild/Blues game?

The NHL website lists the game at 8 PM ET. However, DirecTV's guide for NBCSN has the game at 6 PM ET (two hours earlier).


----------



## trh

The best place to (usually) go is the home team's site. St. Louis says 7pm and I believe they are in Central time zone, so adjust accordingly.

[EDIT: Having said that, I've have found that game on four different web sites at three different start times. I'd keep checking the sites. Maybe a local St. Louis newspaper (if they have any left) will have some game-day info including the actual start time.]


----------



## cmasia

I know this post is beating a dead horse, but....

Watching Rangers - Flyers on NHLN (No Hockey Logic Network )..

At times the score is on 3 different parts of the screen - T H R E E ! ! ! ! 

It continues to be the poorest excuse for a TV network - E V E R !!!

PS: I know I'll catch hell from Flyer fans here, but their play by play guy sounds like Jerry Seinfeld, dizzy from riding the Tilt-a-Whirl...


----------



## trh

Just wondering what smartphone apps fans are using to track NHL.

I'm using CBC Hockey Night in Canada for iOS (also available in Android, Windows and Blackberry phones). Pretty slick App (and free). Just doesn't give me any alerts (game starts, scores, etc.). 

The IIHF app that I used during the World Juniors had that feature, although my wife hated the USA game start alerts going off a 4AM!


----------



## cmasia

I've been one of hockey's biggest fans since 1965, when only the The Original Six existed.

And the game today is better than ever - the speed and skill of today's players is amazing.

But there is one thing I will never be able to understand. It is beyond stupid.

Can someone explain to me why...

1) A game decided in 60 minutes has a value of 2 points

2) A game decided in 65 minutes or shootout has a value of 3 points

I cannot fathom how any league can justify this total nonsense. 

Now, unless it's a game featuring my favorite team - New York Rangers - I find myself changing channels away from any game headed into OT.

This rule stinks of the "Everyone Gets a Medal" philosophy so prevalent today.

I understand the NHL's desire for every match to have a "winner". But how can you have a "winner" in every game, when every game does not have a "loser"?

Stupid, idiotic, moronic....


----------



## eddieras

cmasia said:


> I've been one of hockey's biggest fans since 1965, when only the The Original Six existed.
> 
> And the game today is better than ever - the speed and skill of today's players is amazing.
> 
> But there is one thing I will never be able to understand. It is beyond stupid.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why...
> 
> 1) A game decided in 60 minutes has a value of 2 points
> 
> 2) A game decided in 65 minutes or shootout has a value of 3 points
> 
> I cannot fathom how any league can justify this total nonsense.
> 
> Now, unless it's a game featuring my favorite team - New York Rangers - I find myself changing channels away from any game headed into OT.
> 
> This rule stinks of the "Everyone Gets a Medal" philosophy so prevalent today.
> 
> I understand the NHL's desire for every match to have a "winner". But how can you have a "winner" in every game, when every game does not have a "loser"?
> 
> Stupid, idiotic, moronic....


i agree - simple - 2 points for a win - zero for a loss - regardless of how it occurs. please no 3-2-1 point system either!

also- with the new glove on the puck during faceoff penalty you now have 3 ways to call glove on puck/hand pass:

1- hand pass in defensive zone (by defensive team) - no whistle, no penalty
2- hand pass elsewhere - whistle and face off
3- hand pass by center during faceoff - penalty

ridiculous - i'd be happy with no hand pass allowed anywhere. no penalty, just faceoff.


----------



## boukengreen

i think i would rather see the NHL go to the 3-point system the IIHF uses for the international tournaments places greater empishs on winning in regulation.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

A TSN HD feed with commercials tonight. Sweet.


----------



## TANK

cmasia said:


> I've been one of hockey's biggest fans since 1965, when only the The Original Six existed.
> 
> And the game today is better than ever - the speed and skill of today's players is amazing.
> 
> But there is one thing I will never be able to understand. It is beyond stupid.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why...
> 
> 1) A game decided in 60 minutes has a value of 2 points
> 
> 2) A game decided in 65 minutes or shootout has a value of 3 points
> 
> I cannot fathom how any league can justify this total nonsense.
> 
> Now, unless it's a game featuring my favorite team - New York Rangers - I find myself changing channels away from any game headed into OT.
> 
> This rule stinks of the "Everyone Gets a Medal" philosophy so prevalent today.
> 
> I understand the NHL's desire for every match to have a "winner". But how can you have a "winner" in every game, when every game does not have a "loser"?
> 
> Stupid, idiotic, moronic....


Yes it is a annoying system. I haven't watched a shootout in yrs.

But because of the "wisdom" of Bettman and the BOG we are stuck with it.

They decided the fans deserved more than a tie after watching 6o minutes of hockey,and needed the shootout to decide a winner withih a certain amount of time for tv broadcasters


----------



## ohpuckhead

Has anybody in this long thread addressed the fact that with all of the games on NHL Network this season it really devalues the NHLCI package? Example, tonight they carried Caps at Pens. If the game isn't on NHL Network I can choose which feed. With it on NHL Network both feeds are blacked out on their regular channels and NHL gives me Pitt feed. This has happened several times this season. It would be different if NHLN sent its own announcing team and did their own telecast. But all it does is choose one local feed. I don't want to hear Paul Steigerwald and his gang. It's great if you don't have NHLCI but for us loyal subscribers it sucks.  
::soapbox::


----------



## loudo

ohpuckhead said:


> Has anybody in this long thread addressed the fact that with all of the games on NHL Network this season it really devalues the NHLCI package? Example, tonight they carried Caps at Pens. If the game isn't on NHL Network I can choose which feed. With it on NHL Network both feeds are blacked out on their regular channels and NHL gives me Pitt feed. This has happened several times this season. It would be different if NHLN sent its own announcing team and did their own telecast. But all it does is choose one local feed. I don't want to hear Paul Steigerwald and his gang. It's great if you don't have NHLCI but for us loyal subscribers it sucks.
> ::soapbox::


 Unfortunately it has been that way for years. Same thing happens when the games are on the networks on the weekends. But it doesn't bother me as much as the lack of Canadian HD games. That is my main issue, and may cause me to go to GC next year if it doesn't change soon.


----------



## boukengreen

ohpuckhead said:


> Has anybody in this long thread addressed the fact that with all of the games on NHL Network this season it really devalues the NHLCI package? Example, tonight they carried Caps at Pens. If the game isn't on NHL Network I can choose which feed. With it on NHL Network both feeds are blacked out on their regular channels and NHL gives me Pitt feed. This has happened several times this season. It would be different if NHLN sent its own announcing team and did their own telecast. But all it does is choose one local feed. I don't want to hear Paul Steigerwald and his gang. It's great if you don't have NHLCI but for us loyal subscribers it sucks.
> ::soapbox::


yea i defiantly hate it especially when the post game for the team is also blacked out like the pens was tonight.


----------



## Sandra

ohpuckhead said:


> Has anybody in this long thread addressed the fact that with all of the games on NHL Network this season it really devalues the NHLCI package? Example, tonight they carried Caps at Pens. If the game isn't on NHL Network I can choose which feed. With it on NHL Network both feeds are blacked out on their regular channels and NHL gives me Pitt feed. This has happened several times this season. It would be different if NHLN sent its own announcing team and did their own telecast. But all it does is choose one local feed. I don't want to hear Paul Steigerwald and his gang. It's great if you don't have NHLCI but for us loyal subscribers it sucks.
> ::soapbox::


...not to mention NHL Network's obnoxiously intrusive scrolling at the bottom of the screen.

Sandra


----------



## islesfan

ohpuckhead;3177382 said:


> Has anybody in this long thread addressed the fact that with all of the games on NHL Network this season it really devalues the NHLCI package? Example, tonight they carried Caps at Pens. If the game isn't on NHL Network I can choose which feed. With it on NHL Network both feeds are blacked out on their regular channels and NHL gives me Pitt feed. This has happened several times this season. It would be different if NHLN sent its own announcing team and did their own telecast. But all it does is choose one local feed. I don't want to hear Paul Steigerwald and his gang. It's great if you don't have NHLCI but for us loyal subscribers it sucks.
> ::soapbox::


Well, it kinda' depends. I'm an Islanders fan and they get, at best, one national telecast a season. I got NBA League Pass mobile on my phone, and I'm almost regretting that now, since the Nets are on national tv once a week or so. I'll need to stick to NHLCI for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jimmy 440

D is using CSNP for the Flyers/Jets game tonight.And it's in HD


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone else notice that NHL GCL is using D* feeds? I noticed a couple times tonight when the searching for satellite signal screen came up on their feeds.


----------



## loudo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone else notice that NHL GCL is using D* feeds? I noticed a couple times tonight when the searching for satellite signal screen came up on their feeds.


Bet they are not using any for Canadian teams home HD feeds. :lol:


----------



## RACJ2

Hoping that the firing of Lindy Ruff, may be a wake up call for the Sabres. He's a well respected person and coach, but he could no longer motivate the players. I guess we will see if it was the coach or just overrated talent.


----------



## fireponcoal

islesfan;3177525 said:


> Well, it kinda' depends. I'm an Islanders fan and they get, at best, one national telecast a season. I got NBA League Pass mobile on my phone, and I'm almost regretting that now, since the Nets are on national tv once a week or so. I'll need to stick to NHLCI for the foreseeable future.


I'm an Edmonton Oilers fan and in the same exact situation as an Islanders fan. We get absolutely no national coverage in the United States though. It's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## fireponcoal

loudo;3183741 said:


> Bet they are not using any for Canadian teams home HD feeds. :lol:


Heh!


----------



## boukengreen

i heard that dipeitro got injured reporting to bridgeport


----------



## JoeTheDragon

loudo said:


> Bet they are not using any for Canadian teams home HD feeds. :lol:


I think they have all the FEEDS even OTA ones (at least Wgn 9 HD (aka the WGN you get in Canada)


----------



## Lord Vader

CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS!

*DOMINATION. PURE, UTTER DOMINATION* as they set an all-time NHL record tonight.


----------



## loudo

Lord Vader said:


> CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS!
> 
> *DOMINATION. PURE, UTTER DOMINATION* as they set an all-time NHL record tonight.


It is good as long as they save some of those wins for the playoffs and don't use them all up now. They sure are on a roll.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hockey on all day today. Love the early games and staggered start times.

I'm guessing a TSN-Jets backhaul HD feed for the Jets/Flyers game today.


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm guessing a TSN-Jets backhaul HD feed for the Jets/Flyers game today.


Yep, and the few minutes I've watched, no commercials. Showing the ice girls clean the ice and some replays getting the color-guy set up for when they come back from the break. Love it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Another week with no HNIC Hockey Tonight. Why does the NHLN do this?


----------



## blackhawkzone

TheRatPatrol said:


> Another week with no HNIC Hockey Tonight. Why does the NHLN do this?


dont folks on this board complain about the lack of game on nhln on saturday? They had 3 on today. not too shabby


----------



## TheRatPatrol

blackhawkzone said:


> dont folks on this board complain about the lack of game on nhln on saturday? They had 3 on today. not too shabby


Thats not what I'm talking about.


----------



## spiketoo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Another week with no HNIC Hockey Tonight. Why does the NHLN do this?


Did you walk away from the TV to type this? Looks like NHLN did a JIP for Hockey Tonight right around this time after the LA game ended.


----------



## zmancartfan

It looks like tonight's Montreal / Toronto game isn't being shown at all on D* even in SD. If so, is that the first NHL game of the season they haven't shown?


----------



## Jimmy 440

zmancartfan said:


> It looks like tonight's Montreal / Toronto game isn't being shown at all on D* even in SD. If so, is that the first NHL game of the season they haven't shown?


Channel 769.I've got it


----------



## zmancartfan

Hmm. It didnt show at all on the ipad app. Even clicking the game in the scores section said that the game wasn't available and only showed the nhl network replay tomorrow.


----------



## zmancartfan

You're right, though. It's on 769. It's a little hard to watch the SD after switching from NBC Sports, but at least it's on. Thanks.


----------



## donalddickerson2005

zmancartfan said:


> You're right, though. It's on 769. It's a little hard to watch the SD after switching from NBC Sports, but at least it's on. Thanks.


I turned it on and just listened to it. I can't stand them not putting this game on in HD.


----------



## Lord Vader

*:bowdown: Chicago Blackhawks. *

Wow. 

*Just WOW.*


----------



## Pennsylvania

I made the move back to cable after being with Directv 12+ years and am enjoying the season without any blackouts so far. Over the past month inDemand has begun to use MSG HD feeds which is another plus. Since this feed became available however inDemand seemingly is not allowed to show commercials and instead displays a We will be right back message. Is this same thing happening on satellite? Looks like MSG is trying to be difficult again.


----------



## loudo

Pennsylvania said:


> I made the move back to cable after being with Directv 12+ years and am enjoying the season without any blackouts so far. Over the past month inDemand has begun to use MSG HD feeds which is another plus. Since this feed became available however inDemand seemingly is not allowed to show commercials and instead displays a We will be right back message. Is this same thing happening on satellite? Looks like MSG is trying to be difficult again.


Sounds like what MLB-TV does when commercials come on.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Pennsylvania said:


> I made the move back to cable after being with Directv 12+ years and am enjoying the season without any blackouts so far. Over the past month inDemand has begun to use MSG HD feeds which is another plus. Since this feed became available however inDemand seemingly is not allowed to show commercials and instead displays a We will be right back message. Is this same thing happening on satellite? Looks like MSG is trying to be difficult again.





loudo said:


> Sounds like what MLB-TV does when commercials come on.


Same thing happens with NHL GCL, so its normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lord Vader

A shootout victory on national TV! Blackhawks win!

Again.


----------



## slapshot1959

Amazing streak! Can we just go straight to the playoffs right now?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, really. 

Truthfully, though, this streak means very little if they don't win the Stanley Cup. They are such a complete team right now and are so fun to watch, and beating those evil Redwings was so fun to see.


----------



## loudo

I have seen many times in the past where teams have peaked and played great all season, and then fallen apart in the playoffs. The Blackhawks have it together for now, but the question is how long can they keep it together. 

Excellent streak though, and great publicity for the NHL, with people watching every game to see how long the win streak will last. I don't usually watch very many Chicago games but have been lately.


----------



## Lord Vader

According to the NHL Network, though, the 4 teams behind them in the streak record books; that is, the 4 teams the Blackhawks have so far surpassed, all went on to win the Stanley Cup in the year they had their respective streaks. So, it would seem History is on the Blackhawks' side.

As far as their play lately--Kaner is just filthy sick! Did you see his two goals yesterday, especially the one in the shootout? :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader

The juggernaut known as the Chicago Blackhawks just keeps on rolling, scoring 5 times to beat Minnesota 5-3. 

The streak continues.


----------



## bnwrx

I heard Chicago had a snowstorm today...With snowstorms, there is always the threat of an...AVALANCHE!!.....beware....:grin:


----------



## Lord Vader

You need the lighter, fluffier snow, and lots of it, to have an avalanche, and Chicago didn't get either of that. :raspberry


----------



## Lord Vader

This Blackhawks streak has ended up being the talk of the country and has brought hockey to the forefront. It is a big boon for the sport, so let's hope it continues, not just for the Blackhawks fans out there, but for hockey fans. The longer this streak continues, the better it is for all of us.


----------



## boukengreen

Lord Vader said:


> This Blackhawks streak has ended up being the talk of the country and has brought hockey to the forefront. It is a big boon for the sport, so let's hope it continues, not just for the Blackhawks fans out there, but for hockey fans. The longer this streak continues, the better it is for all of us.


yep need more good news after the lock out


----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> This Blackhawks streak has ended up being the *talk of the country* and has *brought hockey to the forefront*.


Only in our dreams.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

trh said:


> Only in our dreams.


maybe in Florida. UP north it's BIG


----------



## boukengreen

blackhawks win again 30 stright games with a point dating to last season


----------



## Lord Vader

trh said:


> Only in our dreams.


But it has. Several sports columnists have even stated it.

As far as tonight's game. Wow. Just wow.

Incredible!!!


----------



## trh

I don't know. I was in Ohio last week. 30 miles outside of Columbus. At a sports bar that has DirecTV CI. Had to basically bribe the manager to get them to turn one TV to the Blackhawks game. All 20-25 TVs had basketball games on. 

Hockey fans are certainly enjoying this season and I hope we grow so more fans. But I think hockey has years to go before it is at the forefront of sports in the US. 

Fun game tonight. Thought it was going to be another OT game.


----------



## Lord Vader

trh said:


> But I think hockey has years to go before it is at the forefront of sports in the US.


I don't disagree with that statement, personally. In fact, I don't know if hockey will ever be *as *popular as the 4 major sports. However, the Blackhawks are certainly making it *more *popular and creating quite a buzz. It's nice to see a team with such a storied history being the ones creating this.

Figures, too--6 months after I move out of the area, they decide to turn it on.


----------



## trh

I seem to remember they did pretty good a couple of years ago.


----------



## djlong

I see two endings..

1) The Blackhawks do a monster stomp through the rest of the season and cruise through the playoffs winning the Cup and this season literally goes down in history.

2) The Blackhawks stumble in the playoffs and are remembered in the same breath with the New England Patriots of a few years ago who won every game except the last one (Super Bowl).


----------



## slapshot1959

Does it ever get old?

Hell no!


----------



## slapshot1959

djlong;3191572 said:


> I see two endings..
> 
> 1) The Blackhawks do a monster stomp through the rest of the season and cruise through the playoffs winning the Cup and this season literally goes down in history.
> 
> 2) The Blackhawks stumble in the playoffs and are remembered in the same breath with the New England Patriots of a few years ago who won every game except the last one (Super Bowl).


Well you pretty much covered all the bases with that statement.

Whatever happens, it's nice to see something positive about hockey,and in particular the Hawks getting national attention, even if it's not as much as it would be if it was football or basketball. After a lockout, no better way to have people forget it ever happened.


----------



## trh

NHLPA agrees to new realignment proposal this afternoon. BOG has to approve, but that should just be a formality.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, we knew it wouldn't last forever. Funny, I texted a buddy of mine before this game tonight against Colorado, saying that I had a very bad feeling about this game.


----------



## loudo

It was a great run.


----------



## Lord Vader

And they're still a remarkable team.


----------



## donalddickerson2005

As a blues fan I am happy that the b-hawks got beat and BAD. 
As a hockey fan I am a little disappointed because ESPN will now go back to only putting 2 minutes and no it an entire 10 minute segment like it is now.


----------



## slapshot1959

donalddickerson2005;3192781 said:


> As a blues fan I am happy that the b-hawks got beat and BAD.
> As a hockey fan I am a little disappointed because ESPN will now go back to only putting 2 minutes and no it an entire 10 minute segment like it is now.


Any hockey fan who depends on ESPN for hockey coverage is either misguided,delusional or a masochist.(not saying you are,just how bad they suck at it)
I haven't watched ESPN in years and if I could remove it from my Directv package I would.


----------



## donalddickerson2005

slapshot1959 said:


> Any hockey fan who depends on ESPN for hockey coverage is either misguided,delusional or a masochist.(not saying you are,just how bad they suck at it)
> I haven't watched ESPN in years and if I could remove it from my Directv package I would.


That is not what I am meaning. I have the NHL network but since most sports fans just watch ESPN it would be great if they put a few more highlights on. Do they have to put lebron James on every 5 minutes.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Anyone get NHLCI and or MLB EI via Verizon Fios or Comcast Cable ? Are all games included,dual feeds,how many games are in HD etc.Any comments pro or con.I will unfortunatly be moving from my current location to an apartment in the next few month & D will NOT be an option (and that's killing me).I would appreciate any feedback.Thx !


----------



## Lord Vader

Anyone happen to see the current issue of _Sports Illustrated_? Hockey fans will like the cover; Blackhawks fans will *love *the cover. 

Speaking of dem Hawks--they unleashed a can of [email protected] against the Stars last night. 8-1 the final score. Yowzer! :eek2:


----------



## slapshot1959

Lord Vader;3196114 said:


> Anyone happen to see the current issue of Sports Illustrated? Hockey fans will like the cover; Blackhawks fans will love the cover.
> 
> Speaking of dem Hawks--they unleashed a can of [email protected] against the Stars last night. 8-1 the final score. Yowzer! :eek2:


Talk about clicking on all 8 cylinders! Nice to see fo sho!


----------



## Lord Vader

And if I hadn't taken a last minute game to work, I was going to drive up to Dallas to attend that game. Figures I'd miss a romp.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Looks like we got a CSN-Philly HD feed tonight for the Flyers game, might be a back haul feed from Montreal.


----------



## trh

I noticed a scroll on the bottom of NBCSN that said the Stanley Cup Playoffs begin in 8 days..... Still hoping the Wings make it in


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Last night for HNIC, Don Cherry and Satellite Hot Stove.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Are you guys ready for some Stanley Cup playoff hockey?

The teams and schedule have been set. Looks like they're going to be using CNBC a lot. If I were D* I would temporally mirror CNBC to channel 219 or 221 next to NBCSN so no one misses a game.

And where is our NBC Sports app support, how come D* isn't one of the supported providers?

Its going to be an exciting two months. 

Schedule > http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=668207


----------



## badger04

Go Blackhawks!!


----------



## esbenson

With the back to back games on NBC Sports Network, how are the inevitable overtime games being handled? Will the second game start on another channel or just be joined in progress?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

esbenson said:


> With the back to back games on NBC Sports Network, how are the inevitable overtime games being handled? Will the second game start on another channel or just be joined in progress?


Thats a good question, but if I recall right, I think last year they used CNBC and MSNBC as backups.


----------



## esbenson

TheRatPatrol said:


> Thats a good question, but if I recall right, I think last year they used CNBC and MSNBC as backups.


I took a second look at the schedule and saw that CNBC has some doubleheaders as well, so they are out for some nights (like Thursday).


----------



## zmancartfan

Last year DirecTV carried the alternate feeds for NBC Sports when there was a back to back game. You could watch the west coast feed in its entirety on the alternate, but the main channel would JIP if they couldn't hold the start of the later game for an overtime in the first. 

Any word if DirecTV will be carrying the alternates now that they've moved the channel up to 220?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

zmancartfan said:


> Last year DirecTV carried the alternate feeds for NBC Sports when there was a back to back game. You could watch the west coast feed in its entirety on the alternate, but the main channel would JIP if they couldn't hold the start of the later game for an overtime in the first.
> Any word if DirecTV will be carrying the alternates now that they've moved the channel up to 220?


I haven't heard anything official, but I guess they could put it on 221 if needed. I still like the idea of mirroring CNBC to 219 during games.


----------



## trh

I wonder what NBC execs were thinking today when the Caps/Rangers game went into overtime. I didn't see any contingency plans announced by NBC like they did in previous years.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> I wonder what NBC execs were thinking today when the Caps/Rangers game went into overtime. I didn't see any contingency plans announced by NBC like they did in previous years.


I'm sure one of them would have moved to NBCSN.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hockey on all day, love these staggard start times.


----------



## eddieras

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm sure one of them would have moved to NBCSN.


and we all know which would have gotten bumped!


----------



## trh

Yes, Hockey. NBC's announced plan for the past three years was to carry two OTs on NBC and if the games went any longer, they would shift the game to CNBC.

Of course you can compare this to the Frozen Four this year. The Championship game was joined in progress about 7 minutes late by ESPN -- they had a college softball game on in the top of the last inning. They finally moved that softball game to another channel.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Another OT game now. I wonder if they'll put the MINN/CHI game on another channel until the PIT/NYI game ends?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Looks like we're getting CBC HNIC coverage on the NHLN. Lets see if they give us the intermission stuff.


----------



## trh

I know its been nine years since Toronto hosted a playoff game, but I think the crowds in the street are a bit much. You'd think this was their national sport or something.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I feel sorry for the people in Detroit having to watch game 7 starting at 10pm EST. It should have been scheduled as an afternoon game.


----------



## trh

NBCSN Alt is active tonight with Detroit/Annaheim game as Boston Toronto runs over. DirecTV 221-1 

I wonder if the entire game will be on the Alt channel? I want to record the game.


----------



## S.C. Am

TheRatPatrol said:


> I feel sorry for the people in Detroit having to watch game 7 starting at 10pm EST. It should have been scheduled as an afternoon game.


The main thing is that the Wings won. If they have the same results with the Hawks, another Cup is on the way.


----------



## trh

S. C. Am -- that is an awfully big IF. Chicago has been incredible all season long. 

I'll be rooting for the Wings, but I'm not going to be betting any money on them.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

trh said:


> S. C. Am -- that is an awfully big IF. Chicago has been incredible all season long.
> 
> I'll be rooting for the Wings, but I'm not going to be betting any money on them.


just don't show it any where near Chicago and you will be ok.


----------



## trh

Just looked at my Guide for tonight (DirecTV). 

My guide is currently showing the Toronto/Boston game on CNBC from 7-8PM. CNBC is the correct channel according to NHL.com and NBC.com, but the game is going to last longer than one hour. So anyone recording that tonight needs to keep an eye out for that. And I guess all the games as the guide data hasn't been able to keep up with the NHL schedule updates.


----------



## sigma1914

WOW...Last night's Bruins & Leafs was ridiculous and exciting at the end! I feel so bad for Toronto.


----------



## djlong

I watched the recording I made (NESN feed). After the Leafs went up 4-1 they had an exterior shot from Toronto and you would have thought they'd just won the Cup - absolute delirium.

They did the same thing when the Bruins tied it 4-4 and it looked liked a crowd watching a funeral with one person holding their head with a shocked "How can this be happening" look on his face.

Unreal. But the B's better learn where the "on" switch is because they won't get away with this performance in the next round.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Another game going into OT and no alternate channel for the Sharks/Kings game.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205211-nbcsn-alt-not-being-used/

And they just said in home markets but it's in not in the guide for alt and home markets??? what happened to all playoff games in all markets? did comcast say no as there own subs will not get what directv subs get?

in round 1 they got it right.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Live look in only???


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Its on NHL Network 215.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

TheRatPatrol said:


> Its on NHL Network 215.


NBC nice way to not tell any one


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So a final featuring two of the original six. We haven't had that since 1979.

I still don't understand why all 7 games are not on NBC. Games 2 and 3 are on NBCSN. And the NHL wonders why their #4.

Heres the schedule
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=673375

So will it be Boston or Chicago?


----------



## boukengreen

i say boston in 6
8


----------



## oldschoolecw

Boston in 4 would be wicked Awesome but it will most likely be in 6. Keep up the great goal tending Tuukka

Love that dirty water
[/URL


----------



## oldschoolecw

This is one more very special thing about this Blackhawks / Bruins series the two best National Anthem singers in all of sports

Jim Cornelison 
[/URL

Rene Rancourt 
[/URL


----------



## loudo

I don't care who wins, just going to enjoy the games.


----------



## Lord Vader

*THE CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS*

*2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPIONS!!!*

*Woo hoo!!!*

:dance07: :dance07: :dance07:


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, they are, and *congratulations* to the first hockey team I ever rooted for.

Kinda amused that the announcers were complaining about the high temp in the Garden... my thought was, heck, darn, maybe if you didn't run the Cup into Summer, you might not have 80 degrees at the rink....


----------



## djlong

It was 97 degrees locally when I left my office late yesterday. I saw pictures indicating they'd been having fog problems in the Garden all afternoon.


----------



## loudo

It was a great series, one of the best I have ever seen. Really didn't care who won, but was rooting for Boston last night, just to see the two play another game. Congrats to the Hawks.


----------



## boukengreen

that was like me lol is it Oct. yet lol


----------



## n3ntj

Does anyone know anything about why D* has changed the package level of NHL Network recently? Apparently now, NHL Network is only available to those in the highest 2 programming tiers. In the past, it was available to anyone who also sub'd to NHL Center Ice. I have sub'd to NHL Center Ice, but NHL Network is now turned off on my end and says I need to subscribe. It's always been turned on my end up to this point. Did something change recently?


----------



## loudo

n3ntj said:


> Does anyone know anything about why D* has changed the package level of NHL Network recently? Apparently now, NHL Network is only available to those in the highest 2 programming tiers. In the past, it was available to anyone who also sub'd to NHL Center Ice. I have sub'd to NHL Center Ice, but NHL Network is now turned off on my end and says I need to subscribe. It's always been turned on my end up to this point. Did something change recently?


According to the web site, you still get NHL Network with your subscription. Maybe you won't get it turned on until hockey season starts.
http://www.directv.com/sports/nhl


----------



## Lord Vader

It was also gratifying to see that the Nielsen ratings for the Cup Finals were outstanding, even setting some records (in terms of hockey viewership, that is).


----------



## trh

OK... la24philly... you starting a 2013-14 thread?

I've heard that the schedule for next year is done, but the NHL is waiting to announce that NHL players will participate in the 2014 Winter Olympics.


----------

